# Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

					Manche Themen kommen stets wieder und dazu zählt auch, dass Amazon Kunden sperren soll, die eine zu hohe Retouren-Quote aufweisen. Das Unternehmen selbst sagt zwar, dass dies nur bei Missbrauch geschehe, kann den aber nicht genau definieren. Folglich sprechen die Kunden von Willkür und die Debatte im Internet trägt kaum zum gewünschten Image bei.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*


----------



## BladerzZZ (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Aber mal ganz ehrlich wenn man so viele Retouren durchführt müsste man doch als Käufer langsam mal Klick machen und nicht mehr (anscheinend) willkürlich bestellen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht welche Menge das jetzt genau ist aber bei ständigen Retouren im 2-3 stelligem Bereich würde mich das als Händler auch nerven und fragen ob da was nicht mit Rechten Dingen läuft.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ist auch richtig so. Wer überdurchschnittlich oft Ware zurückgehen lässt, muss eben damit rechnen dass sein Konto irgendwann mal gesperrt wird. Ich finde jedoch, dass Amazon den Kunden vorher warnen sollte, falls dies bisher noch nicht der Fall ist. Und wer viel bestellt und auch behält, soll natürlich häufiger Ware zurück senden dürfen als jemand der kaum etwas behält. Man muss fairer Weise auch erwähnen, dass Amazon mit dem kostenlosen Versand die Leute auch dazu einlädt sich viel zu bestellen und es dann zurück zu senden. Viele kaufen Klamotten in verschiedenen größen und lassen dann das meiste zurück gehen oder suchen sich aus CPUs oder Grafikkarten die besten raus.

Ich persönlich sehe mich z.B. als durchschnittlichen Käufer und bestelle seit nun mehr bald 8, 9 Jahren bei Amazon, so ganz genau weiß ich es auch nicht. Im Schnitt waren es immer so ein, zwei Bestellungen im Monat und insgesamt sicherlich über 150. Davon hatte ich bisher wenn es hoch kommt nicht mal eine Handvoll Rücksendungen. Meistens hatte ich was falsches bestellt oder es wurde falsch geliefert.


----------



## azzih (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Die Gewinnspanne bei vielen Produkten ist ziemlich gering und da kann eine Retoure teilweise vielfach über der Gewinnspanne des Händlers liegen. Wenn du da Kunden hast, die das ständig in Anspruch nehmen zahlt man gewaltig drauf. Und da versteh ich es generell schon wenn man irgendwann als Händler sagt "okay auf den Kunden verzichten wir lieber." 

Mittlerweile ist der Missbrauch von dem Rückgaberecht schon weit verbreitet: Da kaufen sich Kunden 3-4 Handys auf Rechnung, reissen die alle auf (kann man danach nur noch als B-Ware verramschen), testen sie ausgiebig 10 Tage lang  und schicken am Ende wieder (fast) alles zurück.  Und das haste bei allen möglichen Artikeln, vorab informieren und Tests lesen machen viele Leute gar nicht mehr. Und gerade bei Hardware/Technik ist die Gewinnspanne eh sehr gering. Und die 10€ die man bestenfalls an ner Graka verdient sind dann wieder weg mit Rücksendekosten, reduziertem Verkauf der gebrauchten Ware und die Retouremitarbeiter müssen auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ich kann da Amazon vollkommen verstehen. Ich finde das richtig ätzend wenn Leute massig bestellen und dann 90 Prozent der Bestellung zurückgehen lassen. Zumal man die Kinderklamotten auch einfach im Laden kaufen kann und dann einfach direkt das richtige mitnimmt. 
Nur weil man einen hohen Umsatz vorweisen kann hat man noch lange nicht mehr Recht. 
Für mich steht das Unternehmen durch Sperrungen besser da, da es darauf achtet das Leute nicht unendlich mit Willkür bestellen und diesem Wahn Grenzen aufzeigt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gubert (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Ich kann da Amazon vollkommen verstehen. Ich finde das richtig ätzend wenn Leute massig bestellen und dann 90 Prozent der Bestellung zurückgehen lassen. Zumal man die Kinderklamotten auch einfach im Laden kaufen kann und dann einfach direkt das richtige mitnimmt.
> Nur weil man einen hohen Umsatz vorweisen kann hat man noch lange nicht mehr Recht.
> Für mich das steht das Unternehmen dadurch besser da, da es darauf achtet das Leute nicht unendlich mit Willkür bestellen und diesem Wahn Grenzen aufzeigt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Achja? Warum verkaufen sie diese Artikel dann überhaupt?


----------



## Kondar (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ist auch richtig so. Wer überdurchschnittlich oft Ware zurückgehen lässt, muss eben damit rechnen dass sein Konto irgendwann mal gesperrt wird. Ich finde jedoch, dass Amazon den Kunden vorher warnen sollte, falls dies bisher noch nicht der Fall ist. Und wer viel bestellt und auch behält, soll natürlich häufiger Ware zurück senden dürfen als jemand der kaum etwas behält. Man muss fairer Weise auch erwähnen, dass Amazon mit dem kostenlosen Versand die Leute auch dazu einlädt sich viel zu bestellen und es dann zurück zu senden. Viele kaufen Klamotten in verschiedenen größen und lassen dann das meiste zurück gehen oder suchen sich aus CPUs oder Grafikkarten die besten raus.



Vorsicht mit soclhen Aussagen. Wer viel bestellt schickt auch mehr zurück.
Ich verstehe dennoch die Panikmache nicht. 
Ich bin mir sicher das es kein Gesetzt gibt das Amazon zwingt mit jedem Kunden geschäfte machen zu müssen.
Bin natürlich für transparenz aber man darf nicht vergessen das Umtauschen eine Sache für den Kunden ist und ich nicht will das mir dieses Recht/Service genommen wird weil ein paar idioten zu blöd sind einzukaufen. Kann nicht so schwer sein kurz nachzuschauen wie groß die Hose ist wenn ich das sogar hinkriege.


----------



## Gadteman (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



azzih schrieb:


> ...
> Mittlerweile ist der Missbrauch von dem Rückgaberecht schon weit verbreitet: Da kaufen sich Kunden 3-4 Handys auf Rechnung, reissen die alle auf....



Das passiert gerade bei Elektronik in vielen Bereichen, "... kann mich nicht entscheiden..." wird beides bestellt, getestet und das nicht gefallende zurückgesendet. Amazon hat das mit seiner lockeren Toleranz bei der Rückgabe  ja geradezu gefördert. Ärgerlich wenn der nächste Kunde einen sog. Neukauf tätigt und das stark begrabbelte "nicht gefallen Gerät" des anderen bekommt und sich auch verarxxxt vorkommt... Versandrückläufer werden anscheinend nicht immer 100% kontrolliert.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Im Endeffekt sollte das im Preis bedacht sein, was dazu führt das die Onlinepreise sich den Preisen im Einzelhandel angleichen müssten. Wäre gut für den Einzelhandel 

Das Rückgaberecht bei Onlinekauf ist gesetzlich verankert und das ist gut so.


----------



## seahawk (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ist immer schwer zu sagen was zu hoch ist. Ich denke mal wenn man sich dauerhaft 50% Retoure nähert, dann übertreibt man es. Aber ich mag sowieso keine Leute die sich Kleidung gleich in mehreren Größen bestellen.


----------



## azzih (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Das passiert gerade bei Elektronik in vielen Bereichen, "... kann mich nicht entscheiden..." wird beides bestellt, getestet und das nicht gefallende zurückgesendet. Amazon hat das mit seiner lockeren Toleranz bei der Rückgabe  ja geradezu gefördert. Ärgerlich wenn der nächste Kunde einen sog. Neukauf tätigt und das stark begrabbelte "nicht gefallen Gerät" des anderen bekommt und sich auch verarxxxt vorkommt... Versandrückläufer werden anscheinend nicht immer 100% kontrolliert.



Machen die meisten Händler aber nicht. Gerade bei versiegelter Ware ist das auch gar nicht möglich. Beispielsweise Smartphones, Apple Produkte, viele Laptops etc. haben an der Verpackung dieses Herstellersiegel, wird das gebrochen kannstes normal nur als B-Ware verkaufen.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Das Rückgaberecht bei Onlinekauf ist gesetzlich verankert und das ist gut so.



Dagegen sagt ja auch niemand etwas. 

Den übermäßigen Gebrauch dieses Gesetzes muss man aber unterbinden.


----------



## Palmdale (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kondar schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin mir sicher das es kein Gesetzt gibt das Amazon zwingt mit jedem Kunden geschäfte machen zu müssen.
> Bin natürlich für transparenz aber man darf nicht vergessen das Umtauschen eine Sache für den Kunden ist und ich nicht will das mir dieses Recht/Service genommen wird weil ein paar idioten zu blöd sind einzukaufen. Kann nicht so schwer sein kurz nachzuschauen wie groß die Hose ist wenn ich das sogar hinkriege.



Richtig. Als Händler (wie stationär analog) kann man es sich raussuchen, mit wem man Geschäfte macht und mit wem nicht. Wenn Amazon berechtige Zweifel an der Retourenquote hat, dann können Sie dieses Konto schließen (mit weiterem Zugriff auf mediale, bereits gekaufte Inhalte). Ich sehe darin nichts verwerfliches, da mit den heutigen Mitteln digitaler Auswertung von Bestell/Retourbewegungen durchaus realistisch abgeschätzt werden kann, wenn jemand überdurchschnittlich viel zurück sendet.

Da dies bei Ausnutzung zu Lasten aller gehen würde, sehe ich das äußerst positiv im Interesse der verbleibenden Kundschaft. Weshalb hier im Zeitalter des Shitstorm-Nutzers medial ein Fass aufgemacht wird, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht möge der erste Amazonkunde der glaub letzten Woche mit 5 Kindern doch in Erwägung ziehen, einen Händler vor Ort zu konsultieren (was er nun eh machen müsste).


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Dagegen sagt ja auch niemand etwas.
> 
> Den übermäßigen Gebrauch dieses Gesetzes muss man aber unterbinden.



Warum ?? Ein Recht darf keine Anzahl Beschränkung haben. Ansonsten muss Amazon halt in die AGB schreiben, das man nur X Artikel im Monat zurückschicken darf. Da hätte man zumindest Klarheit.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Gubert schrieb:


> Achja? Warum verkaufen sie diese Artikel dann überhaupt?


Ich verstehe glaube ich deine Frage nicht ganz? 
Natürlich kann Amazon alles verkaufen was die Menschen kaufen möchten. 
Aber es geht finde ich immer darum in Maßen und nicht in Massen mit den Dingen die man als Service des Online Einkaufs genießt umzugehen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## slasher (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Irgendwie glaube ich, dass der besser seine Pänz nimmt und mal ganz altmodisch ins Geschäft fährt.
Die Pänz haben Spaß, und die Klamotten passen auch 1 Tag danach 

Und mal ehrlich, ob der sich die Zeit nimmt, alles anzuprobieren und wieder zurückzuschicken, ist die gleiche Arbeit wie im lokalen Geschäft einzukaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



seahawk schrieb:


> Ist immer schwer zu sagen was zu hoch ist. Ich denke mal wenn man sich dauerhaft 50% Retoure nähert, dann übertreibt man es. Aber ich mag sowieso keine Leute die sich Kleidung gleich in mehreren Größen bestellen.


Geht nur nicht anders, da die Größen nicht vergleichbar sind.



slasher schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaube ich, dass der besser seine Pänz nimmt und mal ganz altmodisch ins Geschäft fährt.
> Die Pänz haben Spaß, und die Klamotten passen auch 1 Tag danach
> Und mal ehrlich, ob der sich die Zeit nimmt, alles anzuprobieren und wieder zurückzuschicken, ist die gleiche Arbeit wie im lokalen Geschäft einzukaufen.


Finde mal Geschäfte mit vernünftiger Beratung.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kondar schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit soclhen Aussagen. Wer viel bestellt schickt auch mehr zurück.


Nicht unbedingt. Wir kommen auf ca. 250-300 Internetz-Bestellungen im Jahr, und haben eine Retouren-Quote von ungefähr 0,8/Jahr. Dabei handelt es sich in der Regel auch noch um defekte Artikel, oder (bei Klamotten) um Artikel deren Größenangabe im Auenland von "Hobbitsen" festgelegt wurde (deren XXL entspricht unserem XS). 

Kürzlich erst wurde eine Bestellung geliefert, deren Mengenangabe auf der Amazon-Webseite scheinbar nicht korrekt war. Statt es zurückzuschicken habe ich nachgeschaut welcher Verkäufer es genau war (es war nicht Amazon direkt), habe mir die Nummer rausgesucht, dort angerufen und den Umstand geschildert. Daraufhin wurde der komplette Kaufpreis (<20€) erstattet, und wir durften die Getränke behalten. Entsprechend positiv wurde der Händler anschließend von mir bewertet.

Dazu kommt, das ich keine Lust auf Rücksendungen habe. Sollte also (zb. bei Klamotten) etwas korrekt geliefert worden sein, und dennoch nicht passen, dann wird das Teil eben in der Familie oder dem Bekanntenkreis verschenkt. Ich will ja selbst keine schon mal verkauften Produkte erhalten, ergo versuche ich auch so wenig "B-Ware" wie möglich zu produzieren.


----------



## Gubert (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe glaube ich deine Frage nicht ganz?
> Natürlich kann Amazon alles verkaufen was die Menschen kaufen möchten.
> Aber es geht finde ich immer darum in Maßen und nicht in Massen mit den Dingen die man als Service des Online Einkaufs genießt umzugehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Naja du meintest man soll die Kinderklamotten dann lieber im lokalen Laden kaufen.
Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht, nur warum werden sie dort dann überhaupt angeboten?
Als halbwegs normal denkender Geschäftsmann MUSS man davon ausgehen dass jedes 2. Teil wieder zurückgeht in so einer Kategorie. Da brauch sich auch keiner beschweren, das ist normal!
Wenn sich das am Ende dann nicht rechnen würde - bietet mans halt nicht an, ganz einfach.

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber natürlich eurer Meinung


----------



## Gubert (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das ich keine Lust auf Rücksendungen habe. Sollte also (zb. bei Klamotten) etwas korrekt geliefert worden sein, und dennoch nicht passen, dann wird das Teil eben in der Familie oder dem Bekanntenkreis verschenkt. Ich will ja selbst keine schon mal verkauften Produkte erhalten, ergo versuche ich auch so wenig "B-Ware" wie möglich zu produzieren.



Toll dass du dir das leisten kannst, so geht es nicht jedem.


----------



## HûntSt°rJonny (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Finde ich absolut richtig. Solche Leute muss ich schließlich mitbezahlen. Bei zu viel Retouren muss gezwungener Maßen irgendwann der Preis steigen. Aber was mich noch mehr aufregt, das Amazon mittlerweile B-Ware als Neuware verschickt. Das ist Betrug. Wenn ich neu bestelle, will ich neu bekommen. Original verschweißt! Und ja ich weiß das ich auch wieder zurückschicken könnte, aber es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die besseres zu tun haben als auf die Post zu rennen und irgendwas angefasstes wieder austauschen zu lassen. Auf Amazon verzichten geht auch nicht, da es keine vernünftige Alternative gibt.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Finde mal Geschäfte mit vernünftiger Beratung.


Wozu brauchst du bei Klamotten vernünftige Beratung?  
Klar bei nem Anzug oder so... Aber bei 0815 Alltagsklamotten? Da wird gekauft was gefällt und passt. Gut ist. Da brauche ich keine Beratung. Auch wenn jeder normale Klamottenladen Tanten rumlaufen hat auf deren Stirn fett steht "Kann ich etwas für sie tun?".



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frame (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Wenn ich mir diese ganzen selbst gemachten Technik-Reviews anschaue möchte ich auch nicht wissen wieviel von dieser "getesteten" Ware hinterher wieder zurückgeschickt wird.  

Oder Grafikkarten dauernd tauschen um zu sehen wieviel FPS die mehr bringt und wenn nicht, dann ab zurück zum Händler damit.

Wer Ware regelmäßig unbegründet zurücksendet, sollte entsprechend verwarnt werden. Ein Konto aber sofort zu schließen oder nach der nächsten Reklamation finde ich aber arg übertrieben. Es reicht ja wenn man den Nutzern einen Schuss vor den Bug gibt und dann bei weiteren hohen Retour-Aufkommen das Konto sperren würde.

Das hier ein hoher Schaden entsteht kann ich nachvollziehen. Auf der anderen Seite sind das auch eben planbare Kosten. Dafür hat der Laden um die Ecke andere Kosten zu tragen. Kommt eben auf eine gute Mischkalkulation an. Und natürlich die Entfernung von Parasiten.  Aber bitte mit Augenmaß.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ich kaufe extrem viel über Amazon, weil es (a) einfach bequem ist und der sogenannte Fachhandel (b) bei der Auswahl an passenden Produkten fast immer versagt. 

Wir haben z.B. erst letzten Samstag eine Tortur hinter uns, um meiner Frau ein ganz bestimmtes Modell eines Laufschuhs zu kaufen. Weder in den sogenannten Sportfachgeschäften (Sport-Scheck, Intersport), noch in den Marken-Tempeln waren die Schuhe in der passenden Größe zu bekommen. Jedes Mal die gleiche Ausrede "Wir bekommen eine Kollektion mit verschiedenen Größenstaffelungen", man könne jedoch keine Einzelgrößen zusätzlich oder gar nachbestellen. Dann müsse wieder eine ganze Kollektion geordert werden, bei der sich Unter- und Übergrößen aber eben auch nie ganz absetzen lassen. Wer zahlt mir die Zeit? Bei den Kids ist es das Gleiche, wobei man bei Ernstings wenigstens in den Laden liefern kann, was ich gern mache, um die Arbeitskräfte zu unterstützen. Vor Ort ist es aber das gleiche Spielchen mit den Größen.

Amazon ist übrigens recht kulant bei Retouren. Allerdings ist es - das hat mir ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter mal bestätigt - ein sehr großer Unterschied, was man als Rückgabegrund angibt, bzw. ob man bei einer falschen Größe danach wenigstens auch die richtige bestellt. Wer nur ordert und *ohne* Austausch bzw. Neubestellung zurückschickt, wird bei einer Häufung dann aufmerksamer beobachtet, was ich nur begrüße. Ich hatte vor zwei Wochen eine Dampfbügelstation für deutlich über 200 Euro bekommen, die sehr refurbished aussah. Ich habe mit Amazon telefoniert und auch Bilder geschickt. Da das Modell inzwischen vergriffen war, hat man mir 15% Preisnachlass angeboten, wenn ich das Gerät behalte. Was ich dann auch getan habe, denn es war, wenn auch nicht neu, zumindest neuwertig. Da muss man dann auch nicht den Krümelkacker raushängen lassen.

*Zu einer Geschäftsbeziehung gehören immer zwei. Und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass man beim aktuellen Fall erst einmal beide Seiten hören sollte.* Und wer sich etwas auskennt, bestellt auch kaum falsche Größen. Als Vater zweier Kleinkinder (2, 4) und jahrelangem Prime-Kunden ist mir nur einmal etwas unpassend angekommen. Und das war kein Bestell- sondern ein reiner Packfehler, wo das falsche und zu kleine Produkt drin lag. Ansonsten - toi, toi, toi. Wenn eine Familie schon mit zwei Amazon-Konten jongliert, dann muss einfach etwas faul sein.

PS: Im familiären Umfeld habe ich einen Otto-Mitarbeiter, der da ein Lied von singen kann. Otto kompensiert aber vieles wieder über die ganzen völlig überzogenen Ratenkredite und den Umstand, dass der Großteil der Klientel eh nur dort kauft, weil sie nicht alles sofort zahlen können. Interessanterweise wird da auch weniger retourniert. 

Das "Shoppen" von Disko-Outfits und anschließende Retournieren ist ja auch so eine Art Volkssport geworden.  Wir hatten auf einem Konzert mal ein Grüppchen Akneplantagen neben uns stehen, wo eines der Mädels sich nach einer Zigarettenberühung im Gedränge bitter beschwerte, dass sie den albernen Fetzen jetzt behalten müsse (was ja wohl eindeutig ist). Da habe ich keinerlei Verständnis mehr dafür.


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Gubert schrieb:


> Achja? Warum verkaufen sie diese Artikel dann überhaupt?



So wie der Käufer das Recht hat, seine Ware innerhalb des gesetzlichen Rahmens zurück zu senden, hat auch Amazon das Recht, mit bestimmten Kunden keine Geschäfte zu machen. Völlig unabhängig davon, warum und was sie anbieten. Wenn Du  in einem Restaurant das Essen 5x zum Koch zurückgehen lässt, weil Dir ständig irgendwas nicht passt, dann sagt man Dir sicherlich auch irgendwann: Iss doch woanders irgendwas, hier bekommst Du nichts mehr.


----------



## Gubert (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Es geht hier aber nicht um essen sondern ausdrücklich um Bekleidung. 
Wenn das alles so super einfach wäre, würde man im Ladengeschäft sicher nicht so viele Umkleiden aufstellen und extra Mitarbeiter abstellen die nichts anderes machen als die Sachen wieder korrekt aufzuhängen...


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Es geht hier aber genau so wenig um ein Ladengeschäft. Dort ist man bekanntlich überhaupt nicht verpflichtet, irgendwas zurückzunehmen. Ich wollte lediglich erläutern, dass jeder Händler selbst entscheiden kann, mit wem er Geschäfte macht. Wenn der Händler mit Person XY keine Geschäfte mehr machen möchte, dann ist das legitim. Ob das sinnvoll ist und sich am Ende für den Händler rechnet steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## h_tobi (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Meine Meinung:

RICHTIG SO 

Es wird sich um zu viele Reklamationen handeln, nur will Amazon das Kind nicht beim Namen nennen.

Gerade wegen solchen "Kunden" müssen alle anderen Kunden Nachteile in Kauf nehmen.

Amazon hat das Recht es zu machen, also lasst Sie!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ohne Details ist es natürlich schwer eine gescheite Aussage zu treffen um jemanden als Spaßbesteller hinstellen zu können. Als Käufer sollte man sich im Vorfeld natürlich genau über den Artikel informieren aber als Händler kann ich nicht ausschließen das wegen Bildern, Beschreibungen etc ein Artikel eben doch nicht so ist wie erwartet


----------



## h_tobi (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Na klar, als Käufer kann ich aber auch die Finger von lassen, wenn ich unsicher bin!

Nicht, ach egal, bestell mal, kann es ja zurückschicken....
(vor allem nicht permanent)


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du bei Klamotten vernünftige Beratung?
> Klar bei nem Anzug oder so... Aber bei 0815 Alltagsklamotten? Da wird gekauft was gefällt und passt. Gut ist. Da brauche ich keine Beratung.


Dann finde mal deine passende Größe, da da scheinen sich bei Jeans/Hosen auch nicht alle an die gleichen Tabelle zu halten.
Das ist nervig, da man dann erstmal 3 verschiedene Größen ausprobieren darf.



FormatC schrieb:


> Und wer sich etwas auskennt, bestellt auch kaum falsche Größen. Als Vater zweier Kleinkinder (2, 4) und jahrelangem Prime-Kunden ist mir nur einmal etwas unpassend angekommen. Und das war kein Bestell- sondern ein reiner Packfehler, wo das falsche und zu kleine Produkt drin lag. Ansonsten - toi, toi, toi.


Du machst es dir zu einfach, da alle Hersteller ihren Größen  anders definieren. Bei T-Shirts liege ich irgendwo zwischen M und XXL.
Bei Schuhen verhält sich das ähnlich, auch da brauch ich je nach Marke/Model eine andere Größe.



> Wenn eine Familie schon mit zwei Amazon-Konten jongliert, dann muss einfach etwas faul sein.


Weil man als Frau/Kind/Mann kein eigenes Konto haben darf?



h_tobi schrieb:


> Na klar, als Käufer kann ich aber auch die Finger von lassen, wenn ich unsicher bin!
> Nicht, ach egal, bestell mal, kann es ja zurückschicken....
> (vor allem nicht permanent)


Hilft nur nicht immer und dann ist es trotzdem die falsche Größe.


----------



## docdent (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Auch wenn ich bei Amazon schon manchmal die Transparenz vermisse: Jeder Händler vor Ort, der ein (dann freiwilliges) Rückgaberecht anbietet, würde genauso handeln: Wenn der Kunde ständig in großen Mengen zum Ausprobieren kauft und viel davon zurückgibt, verursacht er hohe Kosten beim Händler - und dann verkauft man irgendwann demjenigen nichts mehr. Das nennt sich Vertragsfreiheit.


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann finde mal deine passende Größe, da da scheinen sich bei Jeans/Hosen auch nicht alle an die gleichen Tabelle zu halten.
> Das ist nervig, da man dann erstmal 3 verschiedene Größen ausprobieren darf und sowas ist extrem nervig.



Extrem nervig finde ich eher, wenn ich im Geschäft bin, mir ne Jeans kaufen möchte und mir der Verkäufer nicht von der Pelle rückt und mich "beraten" will. 2-3 Jeans in einer annähernd passenden Größe zu probieren und zu gucken, ob sie mir gefallen kriege ich gerade noch selbst hin. Falls nicht, bin ich in der Lage mich selbstständig an eine(n) Verkäufer(in) zu wenden.


----------



## Pumpi (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Es wird sich um zu viele Reklamationen handeln, nur will Amazon das Kind nicht beim Namen nennen.....Amazon hat das Recht es zu machen, also lasst Sie!



Amazon will das Kind vermutlich schon beim Namen nennen, nur sie dürfen es nicht. Amazon kann jemand nicht offiziell raus schmeißen weil er ein gegebenes Recht in Anspruch nimmt. Amazon macht das klipp und klar deutlich und schickt kurz vor Beendigung einen Hinweis auf die Retourenquote. Aber Amazon geht das Risiko einer Klage wegen Sittenwiedrigkeit garnicht erst ein. Warum auch....


----------



## Echo321 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Amazon hat den Einzelhandel mit seinen Angeboten , der laschen Auslegung des Rückgaberecht und dem kostenlosen Versand so unter Druck gesetzt ... da hab ich nun bestimmt kein Mitleid mit Amazon. Da es sich in dieser Meldung aber nur um einen von vielen Millionen Kunden handelt gehe ich eher davon aus das der Kunde auch wirklich Mist gebaut hat. Von einer Bann-Welle kann man hier nicht sprechen sondern eher von einem , wahrscheinlich berechtigten, Einzelfall.


----------



## dbilas (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Macht Amazon richtig. Wenn es Käufer gibt die ständig bestellen und die Ware zurücksenden, dann entstehen erheblich kosten. Allein zur EM könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das einige das Rückgaberecht ausnutzen und sich erstmal ein 3.000€uro TV bestellen um diesen dann wieder zurückgeben kurz bevor das Rückgaberecht erlischt 

Ätzend solche Kunden

gesendet über Galaxy S4 BE und Tapatalk


----------



## murkskopf (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Interessant ist wohl auch, dass der Käufer mal eben die Warnung von Amazon ignoriert hat. Wenn man per Mail (wie bei Amazon anscheinend üblich), gewarnt wird, dass eine Sperrung wegen einer hohen Rücksendequote droht, dann würde ich als erstes mal aufhören etwas bei Amazon zurückzusenden und mein Verhalten ändern.

Also, meiner Meinung geschieht es dem Käufer Recht. Ich selber habe zwar schon einige Rücksendeerfahrungen erlebt, aber eigentlich nie bei Amazon. Einfach irgendetwas kaufen, was man nicht braucht oder nicht passt, nur um es auszuprobieren ist falsch.



keinnick schrieb:


> Extrem nervig finde ich eher, wenn ich im Geschäft bin, mir ne Jeans kaufen möchte und mir der Verkäufer nicht von der Pelle rückt und mich "beraten" will. 2-3 Jeans in einer annähernd passenden Größe zu probieren und zu gucken, ob sie mir gefallen kriege ich gerade noch selbst hin. Falls nicht, bin ich in der Lage mich selbstständig an eine(n) Verkäufer(in) zu wenden.



Dann sag' einfach etwas.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann finde mal deine passende Größe, da da scheinen sich bei Jeans/Hosen auch nicht alle an die gleichen Tabelle zu halten.
> Das ist nervig, da man dann erstmal 3 verschiedene Größen ausprobieren darf.



Das liegt mittlerweile aber glaube ich an diesen vielen Fits. Slim fit, Body Fit, tight fit, loose fit... Da fällt jede Hose bei derselben Größe anders aus.


----------



## Pittermann (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Verständlich und Amazons gutes Recht. Mir persönlich aber egal, ich kaufe grundsätzlich nicht bei dem Laden.


----------



## metalstore (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

also ich finde es ok von Amazon, dass sie nach gewisser Zeit sagen, dass jetzt mal gut ist und das auf Eis legen, dass besagter Kunde weiter kauft und wieder zurückschickt in größerem Stil
ich hatte bisher nur Sachen zurückgeschickt, wenn was kaputt war (z.B. eine DVD die sich nach einer gewissen Zeit aufhängt etc.) bzw. (unabsehbar) qualitativ minderwertig war und die waren da echt kulant, aber wenn dann sowas laufend unbegründet passieren würde, ist das schon verständlich


----------



## hackology (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Nun, typisch Ami Unternehmen.

Erst den Markt dominieren, die Konkurrenz schwächen und dann das wahre Gesicht zeigen.

Amazon hat mit dem unschlagbaren Service erst die Leute dazu erzogen.

Und wer keine Einkaufsläden hat, keine Verkäufer einstellt, wie will er dann die Ware an den Mann bringen?


Fake Rezensionen, teilweise falsche oder nicht ausreichende Artikelbeschreibungen,  defekte Artikel aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Qualitätssicherung der China Waren, 

den vorgegaukeltem PrimeService, der zum grenzenlosen Einkauf und Rückversand einlädt ...  

Aber natürlich sucht man die Schuld nur beim Kunden und bringt das lächerliche Beispiel mit dem LCD TV und der Fußball WM.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Das passiert gerade bei Elektronik in vielen Bereichen, "... kann mich nicht entscheiden..." wird beides bestellt, getestet und das nicht gefallende zurückgesendet. Amazon hat das mit seiner lockeren Toleranz bei der Rückgabe  ja geradezu gefördert. Ärgerlich wenn der nächste Kunde einen sog. Neukauf tätigt und das stark begrabbelte "nicht gefallen Gerät" des anderen bekommt und sich auch verarxxxt vorkommt... Versandrückläufer werden anscheinend nicht immer 100% kontrolliert.



Davon kann ich ein Liedchen singen. Hatte mir letztes Jahr einen 27" WQHD Monitor bestellt bei Amazon via Warehouse Deal. Artikelzustand war deklariert als "wie neu" aber 70 Talerchen weniger. Zugeschlagen, erhalten und beim Auspacken auch gefreut weil alle Klebchen etc dran waren... naja, beim Einschalten dann die Ernüchterung. Ging zwar an aber kein Bild. Sprich direkt wieder zurückgeschickt und als defekt deklariert. Dann ca. ne Woche nach Rücksendung nochmal den gleichen Bildschirm via Warehouse Deal gekauft... ich hab doch tatsächlich genau DEN defekten Bildschirm bekommen den ich schonmal hatte. Da wird teils kaum geprüft und scheinbar auch nicht gelesen was man angibt bei der Rückgabe. Ergo wieder zurück und als 25" bestellt... diesmal nicht defekt aber 90 Talerchen günstiger.
Die liebe Kundschaft nutzt diese lasche Rücksendungspolitik halt aus... Fragt doch mal einer bei Zalando nach... gleiches Problem.
Ich bestelle im Jahr ca. 20-30x bei Amazon... im Schnitt gehen 2 bis max. 3 Artikel zurück weil nicht wie erwartet oder aber DOA (falls das einer nicht kennt = defect on arrival) aber wer bei 20 Bestellungen 18 zurückschickt darf sich nicht wundern wenn der Account mal dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



> Weil man als Frau/Kind/Mann kein eigenes Konto haben darf?


Als Kind definitiv nicht:
_Wir bieten keine Produkte zum Kauf durch Minderjährige an. Unsere Produkte für Kinder können nur von Erwachsenen gekauft werden. Falls Sie unter 18 sind dürfen Sie Amazon Services nur unter Mitwirkung eines Elternteils oder Erziehungsberechtigten nutzen._

Amazon wird Familienkonten nur dann zuordnen, wenn die gleiche Bankverbindung hinterlegt ist. Ich bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass entweder auf beiden Konten der gleiche Retouren-Irrsinn betrieben wurde, oder dass die Bankverbindung identisch war. Dann erübrigt sich ja auch der Sinn des Zweitkontos. Wer angibt, jahrelang prime zu nutzen, muss schon etwas weich im Kopf sein, dafür auch doppelt Prime-Gebühren abzudrücken, nur damit Frau/Mann nicht die Erotikartikel des anderen ausspioniert. 

Man sollte bei Amazon auch das Kleingedruckte (z.B. die AGB) erst einmal lesen:
_Wir behalten uns das Recht vor, Ihnen Services auf der Webseite vorzuenthalten oder Mitgliedskonten zu schließen. Das gilt insbesondere für den Fall, dass Sie gegen anwendbares Recht, vertragliche Vereinbarungen oder unsere Richtlinien verstoßen.... 
*Es gilt luxemburgisches Recht unter Ausschluss des UN-Kaufrechts (CISG)*. Es wird die nicht-ausschließliche Gerichtsbarkeit der Gerichte des Bezirks Luxemburg Stadt vereinbart._


----------



## hackology (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Da muß niemand weich im Kopf sein.

Als Prime Kunde kannst du andere User zu deinem Prime mitaufnehmen.

Und es macht durchaus Sinn mehrere Konten zu besitzen. Z. B. Blitzangebote.


----------



## azzih (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Das liegt mittlerweile aber glaube ich an diesen vielen Fits. Slim fit, Body Fit, tight fit, loose fit... Da fällt jede Hose bei derselben Größe anders aus.



Ne war schon früher so.  Trotz gleicher Größe variiert das je nach Hersteller und sogar Modell die genaue Größe,Tallienbreite und Form. Deswegen nehm ich mittlerweile doch gerne den Service der Verkäuferinnen in Anspruch, weil die  dir sofort sagen können was passt und was sie dir empfehlen. Spart immens Zeit, statt wenn man selbst rumsucht und es am Ende  doch net perfekt sitzt. Gerade Jeans sehn halt nur gut aus wenn sie auch gut passen. Würd nie Hosen online bestellen, alles andre dagegen is weniger ein Problem. Und ich hab mit 32-33 34 nun wirklich keinen komischen Körper.


----------



## NCC-1701 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Interessant was sich Einige hier wieder für ein Urteil erlauben.
Um den Fall wirklich bewerten zu können müsste man alle Fakten kennen.
Wie viel wurde bestellt und wie viel ging davon zurück?
War das Retournierte benutzt oder neuwertig?

Ganz klar ist auch, Amazon hat die hohe Retourequote, durch den kostenlosen Rückversand, selbst gefördert.

Es ist das gute Recht des Kunden Artikel wieder zurückzusenden, schließlich hat man eine 14 tägiges Umtauschrecht.
Das Einzige was meiner Meinung nach nicht geht, ist Artikel zu bestellen mit dem bloßen Hintergedanken diese lediglich auszuprobieren.
Heißt Klamotten zu Bestellen um diese für einen Tag zu tragen geht ganz klar nicht.
Ebenso geht es nicht, Artikel für YouTube Videos oder sonstige Reviews zu bestellen.

Was ich aber durchaus nachvollziehen kann, sind insbesondere Retouren von Klamotten, wenn man diese in verschieden Größen bestellt.
Beispielsweise kann man sich Größenangaben bei Jeans quasi schenken.
Ich kaufe diese zwar selbst nie Online aber wenn ich daran denke wie viele Stunden man in den unterschiedlichsten Läden zubringt, nur um eine passende Jeans zu finden, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass hier eine Menge Retoure zustande kommen kann.

Fazit:
Sollte der Kunde wirklich nur Ware retourniert haben die nicht passte oder z.B. anderes aus sah als auf den Fotos, dann kann ich Amazon nicht verstehen.
Wenn das Amazon nicht passt, dann sollen sie ihre Umtauschregeln ändern.
Sollte der Kunde aber die Ware sichtbar getragen oder anderweitig benutzt haben, dann kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, dass Amazon den Kunden weitere Käufe verwehrt.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



keinnick schrieb:


> Extrem nervig finde ich eher, wenn ich im Geschäft bin, mir ne Jeans kaufen möchte und mir der Verkäufer nicht von der Pelle rückt und mich "beraten" will. 2-3 Jeans in einer annähernd passenden Größe zu probieren und zu gucken, ob sie mir gefallen kriege ich gerade noch selbst hin. Falls nicht, bin ich in der Lage mich selbstständig an eine(n) Verkäufer(in) zu wenden.


Wäre so einfach bräuchte man keine Verkäufer, aber so ist es leider nicht.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Das liegt mittlerweile aber glaube ich an diesen vielen Fits. Slim fit, Body Fit, tight fit, loose fit... Da fällt jede Hose bei derselben Größe anders aus.


Du hast Super Skinny Fit und Skinny Fit vergessen, sowas gibt es bei H&M mittlerweile auch. 
Da blinkt man als Kunde nicht mehr durch und nichts passt mehr und das obwohl die Größe eigentlich die passende ist.




azzih schrieb:


> Ne war schon früher so.  Trotz gleicher Größe variiert das je nach Hersteller und sogar Modell die genaue Größe,Tallienbreite und Form. Deswegen nehm ich mittlerweile doch gerne den Service der Verkäuferinnen in Anspruch, weil die  dir sofort sagen können was passt und was sie dir empfehlen. Spart immens Zeit, statt wenn man selbst rumsucht und es am Ende  doch net perfekt sitzt. Gerade Jeans sehn halt nur gut aus wenn sie auch gut passen. Würd nie Hosen online bestellen, alles andre dagegen is weniger ein Problem. Und ich hab mit 32-33 34 nun wirklich keinen komischen Körper.


So ist, wobei man genau das Modell was einem passt durchaus auch nochmal online bestellen kann, sofern man es dort günstig findet.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ist aber auch unfair, wenn man sich erst im Laden beraten lässt und dann online bestellt. Muss man sich ja nicht wundern, wenn der Laden irgendwann dicht macht. Wenn kaufe ich etwas gleich vor Ort, bzw. bestelle direkt in den Laden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Den übermäßigen Gebrauch dieses Gesetzes muss man aber unterbinden.



Interessante Rechtsauffassung. 

Dazu einmal die einschlägigen Paragraphen:

BGB - Einzelnorm

BGB - Einzelnorm

Ich finde da nichts von einer Einschränkung aufgrund der Häufigkeit der Inanspruchnahme. Kannst du mir die vielleicht mal zeigen?



FormatC schrieb:


> Man sollte bei Amazon auch das Kleingedruckte (z.B. die AGB) erst einmal lesen:
> _Wir behalten uns das Recht vor, Ihnen Services auf der Webseite vorzuenthalten oder Mitgliedskonten zu schließen. Das gilt insbesondere für den Fall, dass Sie gegen anwendbares Recht, vertragliche Vereinbarungen oder unsere Richtlinien verstoßen....
> *Es gilt luxemburgisches Recht unter Ausschluss des UN-Kaufrechts (CISG)*. Es wird die nicht-ausschließliche Gerichtsbarkeit der Gerichte des Bezirks Luxemburg Stadt vereinbart._



Mal abgesehen davon, dass diese AGBs teilweise ungültig sind. Amazon sagt ja laut Artikel gerade *nicht* welche Artikel zu Unrecht reklamiert wurden.

Amazon sagt der User hätte Artikel *unberechtigt* reklamiert. Dann müsste Amazon das doch ohne weiteres nachweisen können, oder nicht?


----------



## Bevier (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ok, ich hab keine Großfamilie zu versorgen aber ich bin seit über 15 Jahren Amazonkunde (1999 das erste Mal etwas bestellt! Davor Kunde bei ABC-Bücherdienst. Vor allem englischsprachige Bücher dauerten bei meinem Buchhändler um die Ecke im Schnitt eine Woche länger ^^) und habe bisher nur ein einziges Mal eine Reklamation gehabt. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich Massen an Waren bestellen kann, nur um sie anzutesten und dann zurück zu schicken. Nur weil ich das darf, mach ich das nicht gleich ausgiebigst! Und jeder Händler hat jederzeit das Recht, sich seine Kunden auszusuchen. Ein Geschäft besteht nunmal immer aus zwei übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen. Wenn ich als Händler einem bestimmten Kunden nichts mehr verkaufen will, muss ich das nicht. Da gibt es keine Debatte, das ist Amazons gutes Recht und der Typ muss ernsthaft über sein Verhalten nachdenken, wie es soweit kommen konnte. So dämlich kann er doch nicht sein, dass er die Folgen nicht absehen kann. Ich hätte in dem Fall sicher kein Fass aufgemacht, sondern mich heimlich, still und leise geschämt!

Letztendlich wurde ihm aber auch angekündigt, dass er zu viele Reklamationen hat und man darauf reagieren will. Das geht in dem Artikel etwas unter...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Bevier schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab keine Großfamilie zu versorgen aber ich bin seit über 15 Jahren Amazonkunde (1999 das erste Mal etwas bestellt! Davor Kunde bei ABC-Bücherdienst. Vor allem englischsprachige Bücher dauerten bei meinem Buchhändler um die Ecke im Schnitt eine Woche länger ^^) und habe bisher nur ein einziges Mal eine Reklamation gehabt. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich Massen an Waren bestellen kann, nur um sie anzutesten und dann zurück zu schicken. Nur weil ich das darf, mach ich das nicht gleich ausgiebigst! Und jeder Händler hat jederzeit das Recht, sich seine Kunden auszusuchen. Ein Geschäft besteht nunmal immer aus zwei übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen. Wenn ich als Händler einem bestimmten Kunden nichts mehr verkaufen will, muss ich das nicht. Da gibt es keine Debatte, das ist Amazons gutes Recht und der Typ muss ernsthaft über sein Verhalten nachdenken, wie es soweit kommen konnte. So dämlich kann er doch nicht sein, dass er die Folgen nicht absehen kann. Ich hätte in dem Fall sicher kein Fass aufgemacht, sondern mich heimlich, still und leise geschämt!



Ist aber auch gemein, wenn man als Kunde seine gesetzlich zugesicherten Rechte wahrnimmt. 

Und die Vertragsfreiheit in Deutschland ist mitnichten einfach unbegrenzt. Die hat sehr wohl gesetzliche Grenzen. Und wenn eine Firma einen Kunde nicht mehr bedienen will, weil dieser seine ihm gesetzlich zustehenden Rechte wahrnehmen will, dann ist das bestimmt nicht rechtlich einfach so in Ordnung. 

Wie würdest du es finden, wenn dein Boss dich feuert, weil du zu oft dein Recht auf Urlaub wahrnimmst?


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Gute Aktion von Amazon, Schmarotzer brauch wirklich keiner auf dieser Welt und grade die deutsche Kundschaft nutzt gerne die Gesetze zu ihrem Vorteil aus. Man kann ja fast schon froh sein wenn ein Kunde überhaupt weis was sein Recht ist und was nicht, meistens will man einfach nur. Würde ich genauso machen wenn man es mit retouren übertreibt.Selbst wenn die 200 Kunden bannen wegen solcher Aktionen, bekommen die 300 neue damit, weil die meisten nichts davon mitbekommen werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Erschreckend, dass hier soviele User auch noch Amazon beipflichten, wenn die einen Kunden vom Handel ausschließen, weil der seine ihm gesetzlich zugesicherten Rechte wahrnimmt. 

Hoffentlich denkt eurer Chef nicht auch so, wenn ihr mal euren Urlaub wahrnehmt oder streikt.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Es geht dabei doch gar nicht nur ums Recht. Es geht doch vor allem um diese Massenbestellungen und diese Konsumwut, die halt im Missbrauch solcher kostenlosen Rücksendemöglichkeiten enden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch unfair, wenn man sich erst im Laden beraten lässt und dann online bestellt. Muss man sich ja nicht wundern, wenn der Laden irgendwann dicht macht. Wenn kaufe ich etwas gleich vor Ort, bzw. bestelle direkt in den Laden.


Klar das ist es trotzdem.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erschreckend, dass hier soviele User auch noch Amazon beipflichten, wenn die einen Kunden vom Handel ausschließen, weil der seine ihm gesetzlich zugesicherten Rechte wahrnimmt.
> Hoffentlich denkt eurer Chef nicht auch so, wenn ihr mal euren Urlaub wahrnehmt oder streikt.


Nur sind die laut Amazon "unberechtigt" und als Händler habe ich Vertragsfreiheit, ich muss XY nicht irgendwas verkaufen.


----------



## Bevier (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Dann bist du also auch so einer? Ständig alles mögliche bestellen, was du garnicht kaufen willst, nur um es dir anzugucken? Alles wieder zurückschicken, weil es dir aus irgendeinem Grund nicht passt? Aber natürlich jedes Teil ausgiebig begrabbelt haben, dass es letztendlich nicht mehr als Neuteil verkauft werden könnte? Oder alternativ darüber aufregen, dass du ein bereits gebrauchtes Teil bekommen hast? All das passiert aber durch solche Menschen, die ein gutes Recht missbrauchen. Und darum handelt es sich letztendlich: Missbrauch. 
Du hast kein Recht dir 50 Jeans zu bestellen, wenn du sie alle nur einmal antesten willst, um am Ende ganz vielleicht eine einzige davon auszuwählen oder vielleicht auch nicht. Aber in diesem Fall hat jeder Händler sehr wohl das Recht, dir nichts verkaufen zu wollen und dich in Zukunft aus dem System zu streichen. Übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen, der Händler muss dir nichts verkaufen!
Aber schön dass du Missbrauch mit "das Gesetz gestattet es" schützen willst. Denn das Gesetz sieht diesen Missbrauch nicht als normal vor -.-
Übrigens, dein Vergleich mit Urlaub ist ganz großes Kino und zeigt recht deutlich, wie leicht dir so etwas von der Hand gehen würde. Auf einen Kunden, wie dich kann auch jeder Händler dankend verzichten und wird es vermutlich auch...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Es geht dabei doch gar nicht nur ums Recht. Es geht doch vor allem um diese Massenbestellungen und diese Konsumwut, die halt im Missbrauch solcher kostenlosen Rücksendemöglichkeiten enden.



Haben nicht Gerichte darüber zu entscheiden, ob jemand ein Recht "missbraucht"? Oder ist Amazon in Deutschland schon neuerdings Bestandteil der Judikative?



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur sind die laut Amazon "unberechtigt" und als Händler habe ich Vertragsfreiheit, ich muss XY nicht irgendwas verkaufen.



BGB - Einzelnorm
BGB - Einzelnorm

Jetzt hätte ich doch gerne mal gewusst, warum diese "unberechtigt" sind? Zumal sich ja laut Artikel Amazon weigert, da näher drauf einzugehen. 

Außerdem hat die Vertragsfreiheit in Deutschland seine Grenzen. Nämlich wenn gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wird. Und einen Kunde vom Handel auszuschließen, weil dieser seine gesetzlich zugsicherten Recht wahrnimmt, dürfte wohl kaum Bestand vor einem Gericht haben.

Deshalb ja das Beispiel. Ich möchte mal wissen, wie du guckst, wenn dein Chef dich feuert, weil du deinen dir gesetzlich zustehenden Urlaub wahrnimmst oder wenn du dein gesetzlich zustehendes Streikrecht wahrnimmst.



Bevier schrieb:


> Dann bist du also auch so einer? Ständig alles mögliche bestellen, was du garnicht kaufen willst, nur um es dir anzugucken? Alles wieder zurückschicken, weil es dir aus irgendeinem Grund nicht passt? Aber natürlich jedes Teil ausgiebig begrabbelt haben, dass es letztendlich nicht mehr als Neuteil verkauft werden könnte? Oder alternativ darüber aufregen, dass du ein bereits gebrauchtes Teil bekommen hast? All das passiert aber durch solche Menschen, die ein gutes Recht missbrauchen. Und darum handelt es sich letztendlich: Missbrauch.
> Du hast kein Recht dir 50 Jeans zu bestellen, wenn du sie alle nur einmal antesten willst, um am Ende ganz vielleicht eine einzige davon auszuwählen oder vielleicht auch nicht. Aber in diesem Fall hat jeder Händler sehr wohl das Recht, dir nichts verkaufen zu wollen und dich in Zukunft aus dem System zu streichen. Übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen, der Händler muss dir nichts verkaufen!
> Aber schön dass du Missbrauch mit "das Gesetz gestattet es" schützen willst. Denn das Gesetz sieht diesen Missbrauch nicht als normal vor -.-
> Übrigens, dein Vergleich mit Urlaub ist ganz großes Kino und zeigt recht deutlich, wie leicht dir so etwas von der Hand gehen würde. Auf einen Kunden, wie dich kann auch jeder Händler dankend verzichten und wird es vermutlich auch...



Auf die ganzen unwahren Unterstellungen gehe ich mal nicht ein, das zeigt einfach nur, dass du keine Argumente hast.

Ich habe die einschlägigen anwendbaren Gesetze verlinkt. Bitte zeige mir doch mal, wo man die "missbrauchen" kann? Außerdem hat eine solche Prüfung (Missbrauch eines Gesetzes) ein ordentliches Gericht zu entscheiden, nicht das Wirtschaftsunternehmen Amazon.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

@Kaaruzo: Tut mir Leid und nimms nicht persönlich. Aber wegen Leuten wie dir geht mir diese Intermetbestellerei auf den Sa**. Wenn ich das hier schon lese... Sag ich besser gar nichts mehr zu.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo: Tut mir Leid und nimms nicht persönlich. Aber wegen Leuten wie dir geht mir diese Intermetbestellerei auf den Sa**. Wenn ich das hier schon lese... Sag ich besser gar nichts mehr zu.



Lustig, wegen Leuten wie mir. Ich habe mal meine Unterlagen durchgeguckt. Ich habe im Jahr 2015 genau 15 Artikel im Internet bestellt und keins davon zurückgeschickt.

Aber wenn man keine Argument hat, wird man halt persönlich. Am besten du nimmst dir deinen letzten Satz wirklich zu Herzen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



			
				Kaaruzo;8190373
[url=https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__312g.html schrieb:
			
		

> BGB - Einzelnorm[/url]
> BGB - Einzelnorm
> Jetzt hätte ich doch gerne mal gewusst, warum diese "unberechtigt" sind? Zumal sich ja laut Artikel Amazon weigert, da näher drauf einzugehen.


Frag das Amazon, nicht mich.



> Außerdem hat die Vertragsfreiheit in Deutschland seine Grenzen. Nämlich wenn gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wird. Und einen Kunde vom Handel auszuschließen, weil dieser seine gesetzlich zugsicherten Recht wahrnimmt, dürfte wohl kaum Bestand vor einem Gericht haben.


Ich glaube nicht das ich mich auf irgendwelche  Paragrafen berufen muss, wenn ich mit XY nicht handeln will.



> Deshalb ja das Beispiel. Ich möchte mal wissen, wie du guckst, wenn dein Chef dich feuert, weil du deinen dir gesetzlich zustehenden Urlaub wahrnimmst oder wenn du dein gesetzlich zustehendes Streikrecht wahrnimmst.


Nur ist das laut Amazon eben_ nicht_ der Fall, daher ist dein Beispiel an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Frag das Amazon, nicht mich.



Amazon verweigert ja laut Artikel die Auskunft, sondern stellen einfach nur eine Behauptung in den Raum.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das ich mich auf irgendwelche  Paragrafen berufen muss, wenn ich mit XY nicht handeln will.



Hahaha. Ich habe herzhaft gelacht. 

Ich empfehle dir einen guten Rechtsberater, solltest du selber Händler sein. Sonst wird das teuer für dich.

PS: Hast du schonmal vom AGG (das allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz) gehört? Könnte hilfreich sein.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur ist das laut Amazon eben_ nicht_ der Fall, daher ist dein Beispiel an den Haaren herbeigezogen.



Was sind denn die "vorliegenden" Tatsachen? Amazon verweigert ja jede Auskunft. Aber wenn du nähere Informationen hast, nur zu, teile sie bitte mit uns.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Amazon verweigert ja laut Artikel die Auskunft, sondern stellen einfach nur eine Behauptung in den Raum.
> Was sind denn die "vorliegenden" Tatsachen? Amazon verweigert ja jede Auskunft. Aber wenn du nähere Informationen hast, nur zu, teile sie bitte mit uns.


Lies den Artikel da steht alles.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Lies den Artikel da steht alles.





			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> *Amazon konnte dem Kunden aber nicht darlegen, welche Produkte zu Unrecht reklamiert worden sind. *Eine Sprecherin des Unternehmens bemühte sich zudem darum klarzustellen, dass bei Amazon keine Konten wegen hoher Retouren-Quote gesperrt werden, sondern nur bei Missbrauch



Nein, da steht es eben nicht. Weil Amazon sich weigert, Auskunft zu geben.

Und wenn es tatsächlich (wie Amazon ja behauptet) nicht an der Anzahl der Retour-Quoten liegt, sondern am Missbrauch, dann sollte es doch ein leichtes sein für Amazon das zu beweisen, oder nicht?

Im Gesetz steht ja glasklar geregelt, für welche Fälle das Widerrufsrecht nicht gilt.


----------



## Bevier (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Haben nicht Gerichte darüber zu entscheiden, ob jemand ein Recht "missbraucht"? Oder ist Amazon in Deutschland schon neuerdings Bestandteil der Judikative?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Verkäufer habe ich immer noch zu entscheiden, wem ich etwas verkaufe und wem, warum nicht. Da gibt es kein Recht, dass den Verkäufer dazu zwingen könnte, diesem Typen etwas zu verkaufen. Daher ist das keine Frage eines Gerichts, sondern einfach so zu akzeptieren. Es wäre etwas anderes, wenn sie ihm den Zugang zu seinen Onlinedatenbanken verwehren oder sein Guthaben unzugänglich machen. Gegen alles andere kann er rein garnichts machen und es sieht für ihn nunmal danach aus, dass er ein gutes Gesetz für uns alle schamlos ausnutzt. Daher meine ich letztlich auch, er solle kein Fass aufmachen, sondern sich still und heimlich schämen, dass es überhaupt soweit kommt. Wenn du mir jedoch irgendein Gesetz zeigen kannst
(und glaub mir, in meinem Jurastudium hätte ich sicher davon gehört), das einen Verkäufer dazu zwingen könnte, einem unleidigen Kunden etwas verkaufen zu müssen, dann geb ich dir sogar recht ^^
Sonst gilt immer: ohne übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen kommt kein Geschäft zustande und wenn ich als Verkäufer dir, weil mir einfach deine Nase nicht passt, etwas nicht verkaufen will, kannst du wenig dagegen machen, als dir einen anderen Verkäufer suchen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Bevier schrieb:


> Als Verkäufer habe ich immer noch zu entscheiden, wem ich etwas verkaufe und wem, warum nicht. Da gibt es kein Recht, dass den Verkäufer dazu zwingen könnte, diesem Typen etwas zu verkaufen. Daher ist das keine Frage eines Gerichts, sondern einfach so zu akzeptieren.



Wenn man keine Ahnung vom Recht hat, sollte man besser nichts schreiben. 

Kleiner Ratschlag. Lies dir mal das AGG (allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz) durch und dann komm wieder. 

Wenn man einen Kunden ausschließt, weil der ihm gesetzlich zustehende Rechte wahrnimmt, dann ist wird das vor keinem deutschen Gericht Bestand haben.



Bevier schrieb:


> Es wäre etwas anderes, wenn sie ihm den Zugang zu seinen Onlinedatenbanken verwehren oder sein Guthaben unzugänglich machen. Gegen alles andere kann er rein garnichts machen und es sieht für ihn nunmal danach aus, dass er ein gutes Gesetz für uns alle schamlos ausnutzt.



Jetzt hätte ich doch mal von dir erklärt, wie er das Gesetz "schamlos ausgenutzt" hat. Wird anhand deines juristischen "Wissens" bestimmt lustig.



Bevier schrieb:


> Daher meine ich letztlich auch, er solle kein Fass aufmachen, sondern sich still und heimlich schämen, dass es überhaupt soweit kommt.



Leute sollen sich schämen, weil sie Rechte wahrnehmen, die ihnen gesetzlich zustehen? Was ist das für ein Rechtsverständnis?



Bevier schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jedoch irgendein Gesetz zeigen kannst
> (und glaub mir, in meinem Jurastudium hätte ich sicher davon gehört), das einen Verkäufer dazu zwingen könnte, einem unleidigen Kunden etwas verkaufen zu müssen, dann geb ich dir sogar recht ^^.



Du hast ein Jurastudium und kennst das AGG oder den Begriff "Sittenwidrig" nicht? Aua, das tut weh.  

Das sollte jeder Student im ersten Semester wissen, dass man Leute nicht als Kunden ausschließen kann, weil sie gesetzliche Rechte wahrgenommen haben.


----------



## SAVVYER (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

@Bevier- so ist es. Genau so wie ein Ladenbesitzer jemanden Hausverbot aussprechen kann aus egal welchen Gründen auch immer, so kann Amazon im eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interesse (und teilweise sogar im Interesse der anderen Kunden) handeln und ich sag mal "Abuser" vom Onlineshop ausschließen.

Ich denke die Toleranzschwelle bei Amazon ist relativ hoch, sonst würde man so ähnliche Fälle öfter mitbekommen. Umso *wahrscheinlicher* ist es, dass der Kunde in der Tat das Rückgaberecht mißbraucht hat. Und sollte das nach einer Recherche der Rücksendungen + Untersuchung der Artikel tatsächlich festgestellt worden sein, kann man Amazon beim besten Willen nichts vorwerfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



SAVVYER schrieb:


> @Bevier- so ist es. Genau so wie ein Ladenbesitzer jemanden Hausverbot aussprechen kann aus *egal welchen Gründen auch immer*, so kann Amazon im eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interesse (und teilweise sogar im Interesse der anderen Kunden) handeln und ich sag mal "Abuser" vom Onlineshop ausschließen.



Genauso ist es nicht. Man kann in Deutschland nicht jemand "aus welchen Gründen auch immer" ausschließen.

Da gibt es einschlägige Urteile zu. 



SAVVYER schrieb:


> Ich denke die Toleranzschwelle bei Amazon ist relativ hoch, sonst würde man so ähnliche Fälle öfter mitbekommen. Umso *wahrscheinlicher* ist es, dass der Kunde in der Tat das Rückgaberecht mißbraucht hat. Und sollte das nach einer Recherche der Rücksendungen + Untersuchung der Artikel tatsächlich festgestellt worden sein, kann man Amazon beim besten Willen nichts vorwerfen.



Amazon äußert sich doch gar nicht. Sie stellen eine Behauptung in den Raum. Es gibt im § 312g BGB eindeutig Fälle, in denen das Widerrufsrecht *nicht* gilt.

Da kann Amazon doch ohne Probleme beweisen, dass ein "Missbrauch" vorliegt. Warum macht Amazon das nicht?


----------



## metalstore (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Das Hausverbot kann doch ausgesprochen werden, wenn (wiederholt?) gegen die Hausordnung (kein Alkohol im Laden z.B.) verstoßen wird
wieso sollte es bei Amazon dann kein "virtuelles" Hausverbot geben?`


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



metalstore schrieb:


> Das Hausverbot kann doch ausgesprochen werden, wenn (wiederholt?) gegen die Hausordnung (kein Alkohol im Laden z.B.) verstoßen wird
> wieso sollte es bei Amazon dann kein "virtuelles" Hausverbot geben?`



Das ist auch ein Grund, der vor jedem Gericht Bestand haben wird. Aber zu behaupten, "egal aus welchem Grund" ist halt inhaltlich falsch.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, da steht es eben nicht. Weil Amazon sich weigert, Auskunft zu geben.


Amazon sagt das es so ist, also muss man diese Aussage erstmal als Fakt hinnehmen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genauso ist es nicht. Man kann in Deutschland nicht jemand "aus welchen Gründen auch immer" ausschließen.


Doch, du darfst nur niemanden diskriminieren und mehr steht in deinem AGG nicht,



> Da gibt es einschlägige Urteile zu.


Link.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein Grund, der vor jedem Gericht Bestand haben wird. Aber zu behaupten, "egal aus welchem Grund" ist halt inhaltlich falsch.


Link.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Amazon sagt das es so ist, also muss man diese Aussage erstmal als Fakt hinnehmen.



Weil ja Wirtschaftsunternehmen (insbesondere globale) ja auch immer die Wahrheit sagen 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch, du darfst nur niemanden diskriminieren und mehr steht in deinem AGG nicht,



Also darf man ja doch nicht, aus "welchen Gründen auch immer". Danke für die Bestätigung.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Link.



Pressemitteilung Nr. 57/16 vom 16.3.2016



			
				BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Wirksamkeit des Widerrufs eines im Internet geschlossenen Kaufvertrags genügt allein, dass der Widerruf fristgerecht erklärt wird. Die Vorschriften über den Widerruf sollen dem Verbraucher ein effektives und einfach zu handhabendes Recht zur Lösung vom Vertrag geben. Einer Begründung des Widerrufs bedarf es nach der ausdrücklichen gesetzlichen Regelung nicht. Deshalb ist es grundsätzlich ohne Belang, aus welchen Gründen der Verbraucher von seinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch macht.


----------



## Bevier (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Du scheinst wirklich nicht zu verstehen, dass ich als Verkäufer sehr wohl sagen kann: ich will dir nichts verkaufen! Dass muss nicht irgendwie begründet sein, der Unwille reicht aus. Ein Geschäft kommt somit nicht zustande. Damit erlischen alle eingebildeten Rechte des Kunden, da er kein Kunde ist. Dass ich vielleicht irgendwelche "unrechtmäßigen" Gründe dafür habe, demjenigen etwas nicht verkaufen zu wollen, ist dabei vollkommen egal. Es gibt kein Gesetz das mich dazu zwingen kann, wenn doch, nenn es mir!
Das AGG greift hier sicher nicht. Denn um etwas zu kaufen muss erstmal ein Geschäft zustande gekommen sein. Wenn ich jemandem etwas aber partout nicht verkaufen will, kommt eben kein Geschäft zustande! Gesetze sind so einfach, wenn man sie nur verstehen will ^^
Amazon hat gegen kein Gesetz verstoßen, vielleicht etwas ungeschickt agiert aber das kratzt höchstens am Image. Als größter Internethändler der Welt mit Millionen an zufriedenen Kunden stört das allerdings auch nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Bevier schrieb:


> Du scheinst wirklich nicht zu verstehen, dass ich als Verkäufer sehr wohl sagen kann: ich will dir nichts verkaufen! Dass muss nicht irgendwie begründet sein, der Unwille reicht aus. Ein Geschäft kommt somit nicht zustande. Damit erlischen alle eingebildeten Rechte des Kunden, da er kein Kunde ist. *Dass ich vielleicht irgendwelche "unrechtmäßigen" Gründe dafür habe, demjenigen etwas nicht verkaufen zu wollen, ist dabei vollkommen egal. *Es gibt kein Gesetz das mich dazu zwingen kann, wenn doch, nenn es mir!
> Das AGG greift hier sicher nicht. Denn um etwas zu kaufen muss erstmal ein Geschäft zustande gekommen sein. Wenn ich jemandem etwas aber partout nicht verkaufen will, kommt eben kein Geschäft zustande! Gesetze sind so einfach, wenn man sie nur verstehen will ^^
> Amazon hat gegen kein Gesetz verstoßen, vielleicht etwas ungeschickt agiert aber das kratzt höchstens am Image. Als größter Internethändler der Welt mit Millionen an zufriedenen Kunden stört das allerdings auch nicht sonderlich.



Wenn das ernsthaft dein Rechtsverständnis ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle die Staatsexamen zurückgeben. Ist ja gruselig. 

Alleine der hervorgehobene Satz zeigt deutlich, dass du vielleicht von anderen Sachen Ahnung hast, aber bestimmt nicht von Recht. Wer Kunden ausschließt, weil sie bestehende gesetzlich zugesicherte Rechte wahrnehmen, der handelt definitiv nicht rechtens. Das wird dir jeder Erstsemeser erklären können.


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genauso ist es nicht. Man kann in Deutschland nicht jemand "aus welchen Gründen auch immer" ausschließen.
> 
> Da gibt es einschlägige Urteile zu.


Dann lass mal ein paar Urteile rüberwachsen. Bis dahin glaube ich Hr. Solmecke, denn der hat das erste Semester (im Gegensatz zu Dir?) bereits hinter sich: IT-Anwalt: Das geht nicht ohne Vorwarnung - Verbraucherschutz: Amazon sperrt Kundenkonten nach haufigen Rucksendungen - Golem.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann lass mal ein paar Urteile rüberwachsen. Bis dahin glaube ich Hr. Solmecke, denn der hat das erste Semester (im Gegensatz zu Dir?) bereits hinter sich: IT-Anwalt: Das geht nicht ohne Vorwarnung - Verbraucherschutz: Amazon sperrt Kundenkonten nach haufigen Rucksendungen - Golem.de



Schon doof, wenn einem der eigenen Text widerspricht:



			
				Golem schrieb:
			
		

> *Andererseits dürfe Kunden, die von ihrem Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen, nicht ohne weiteres das Konto gesperrt werden, selbst wenn sie übermäßig viele Artikel zurückschicken. "Dies hätte sonst eine Aushöhlung des gesetzlichen Widerrufsrechts zur Folge. So könnten Kunden aus Sorge vor Sperrung des Accounts von der Rücksendung von Artikeln abgehalten werden, obwohl ihnen dieses Recht gesetzlich zusteht. Eine solche Situation würde nicht dem Willen des Gesetzgebers entsprechen."*



Also ist die Gleichung "Viele Rücksendung=Accountsperre" wohl doch nicht rechtens. Nichts anderes sage ich ja.


----------



## seppel584 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Also ich bin Industriekaufmann. Und wenn ich bzw meine Firma einem Kunden etwas nicht verkaufen möchte, muss ich das nicht tun. Das muss ich auch nicht begründen. Und das einzige , dass der Anwalt bemängelt ist, das die Kunden Vorgewarnt werden müssten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



seppel584 schrieb:


> Also ich bin Industriekaufmann. Und wenn ich bzw meine Firma einem Kunden etwas nicht verkaufen möchte, muss ich das nicht tun. Das muss ich auch nicht begründen. Und das einzige ist das der Anwalt bemängelt ist, das die Kunden Vorgewarnt werden müssten.



Achso, mit einer Vorwarung dürfen also bestehende Gesetze ausgehebelt werden? Gut zu wissen.

Viele Rucksendungen: Wann darf Amazon ein Kundenkonto sperren? | Mitteldeutsche Zeitung



> Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt überschreiten Online-Anbieter, die Nutzerkonten aufgrund zu häufiger Rücksendungen sperren, selbst die gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Denn das Widerrufsrecht, das Verbrauchern bei Fernabsatzgeschäften zusteht, begrenzt die erlaubte Rückgabe bestellter Waren in keiner Weise.
> 
> Schließlich soll die Widerrufsmöglichkeit dazu dienen, die Ware wie im Geschäft vor Ort unverbindlich prüfen zu können. Ein Nutzungsverbot ließe sich darüber nicht begründen. Im Übrigen wäre eine entsprechende AGB unwirksam, da sie vom Grundgedanken einer gesetzlichen Regelung abweicht. Entscheidungen dazu fehlen jedoch bislang.



Es bleibt dabei, Amazon versucht hier durch die Hintertür ein gesetzlich zustehendes Recht zu beschneiden.


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schon doof, wenn einem der eigenen Text widerspricht:
> 
> 
> 
> Also ist die Gleichung "Viele Rücksendung=Accountsperre" wohl doch nicht rechtens. Nichts anderes sage ich ja.



Schon doof, wenn man Dinge aus dem Kontext reißt und / oder nicht den kompletten Text liest. Das steht noch folgendes:


> Eine Kontosperrung müsse jedoch für den Kunden vorhersehbar sein. Zumindest eine Vorwarnung des Kunden sei erforderlich.



Und jetzt kommst Du...


----------



## Bevier (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das ernsthaft dein Rechtsverständnis ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle die Staatsexamen zurückgeben. Ist ja gruselig.
> 
> Alleine der hervorgehobene Satz zeigt deutlich, dass du vielleicht von anderen Sachen Ahnung hast, aber bestimmt nicht von Recht. Wer Kunden ausschließt, weil sie bestehende gesetzlich zugesicherte Rechte wahrnehmen, der handelt definitiv nicht rechtens. Das wird dir jeder Erstsemeser erklären können.



Was verstehst du an: "ich will dir nichts verkaufen, also kommt kein Geschäft zustande" nicht? Welche Gründe dafür herrschen, dass du jemand Bestimmten etwas nicht verkaufen willst, ist rechtlich absolut irrelevant. Mir mein korrektes Rechtsverständnis abzusprechen, ist hingegen schon etwas beleidigend. Ich weiß ziemlich genau, was ich sage, drück es nur recht gerne einfach aus. Damit auch Leute, wie du, die wirklich absolut keine Ahnung von Recht und Gesetz und der richtigen Interpretation derselben haben, es vielleicht verstehen können...
Es gibt einfach kein Gesetz, das dich zum Handel mit irgendwem zwingen kann. Amazon will dieser Familie nichts mehr verkaufen, dann müssen sie es eben auch nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



keinnick schrieb:


> Schon doof, wenn man Dinge aus dem Kontext reißt und / oder nicht den kompletten Text liest. Das steht noch folgendes:
> 
> 
> Und jetzt kommst Du...



Also wenn dein Chef dich vorwarnt, dass du zu oft streikst, darf er dich folglich beim nächsten Streik kündigen? Interessante Rechtsauffasung.

Ich verweise nochmal auf den BGH:

Pressemitteilung Nr.*57/16 vom*16.3.2016



			
				BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Wirksamkeit des Widerrufs eines im Internet geschlossenen Kaufvertrags genügt allein, dass der Widerruf fristgerecht erklärt wird. Die Vorschriften über den Widerruf sollen dem Verbraucher ein effektives und einfach zu handhabendes Recht zur Lösung vom Vertrag geben. Einer Begründung des Widerrufs bedarf es nach der ausdrücklichen gesetzlichen Regelung nicht. Deshalb ist es grundsätzlich ohne Belang, aus welchen Gründen der Verbraucher von seinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch macht.



Amazon kann ja gerne mal versuchen zu beweisen, dass das rechtens ist, was sie da tun.



Bevier schrieb:


> Was verstehst du an: "ich will dir nichts verkaufen, also kommt kein Geschäft zustande" nicht? Welche Gründe dafür herrschen, dass du jemand Bestimmten etwas nicht verkaufen willst, ist rechtlich absolut irrelevant.



Ist es nicht. 



Bevier schrieb:


> Mir mein korrektes Rechtsverständnis abzusprechen, ist hingegen schon etwas beleidigend. Ich weiß ziemlich genau, was ich sage, drück es nur recht gerne einfach aus. Damit auch Leute, wie du, die wirklich absolut keine Ahnung von Recht und Gesetz und der richtigen Interpretation derselben haben, es vielleicht verstehen können...



Komisch, ich habe bisher die Paragraphen und ein Urteil des BGHs zur Diskussion beigetragen. Was genau kam von dir? Richtig gar nichts. Soviel zu deinem Rechtsverständnis.



Bevier schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach kein Gesetz, das dich zum Handel mit irgendwem zwingen kann. Amazon will dieser Familie nichts mehr verkaufen, dann müssen sie es eben auch nicht.



Wie gesagt, es ist nicht rechtens und das sollten jemand der Jura studiert haben wissen. Ich fange an zu bezweifeln, dass du Jura tatsächlich studiert hast.


----------



## seppel584 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, mit einer Vorwarung dürfen also bestehende Gesetze ausgehebelt werden? Gut zu wissen.
> 
> Viele Rucksendungen: Wann darf Amazon ein Kundenkonto sperren? | Mitteldeutsche Zeitung
> 
> ...



Welches Gesetz wird denn gebrochen, wenn ein Händler mit dir keinen Handel treiben will? Sie verweigern ja nicht die Rücknahme, sondern lediglich, in Zukunft ,weiter Handel mit dir zu betreiben.


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Äpfel und Birnen. Ich glaube es ist sinnlos. Zeig mir einen Beleg, in dem steht, dass Amazon oder sonst jemand verpflichtet ist, mit Dir oder mir Geschäfte einzugehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



seppel584 schrieb:


> Welches Gesetz wird denn gebrochen, wenn ein Händler mit dir keinen Handel treiben will?



In diesem Fall das Widerrufsrecht (312g in Verbindung mit 355 BGB).


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Wem es noch nicht aufgefallen ist, dem empfehle ich die Lektüre der AGB von Amazon. Rechtsstand ist Luxemburg Stadt und es gilt das dortige Recht. Und Amazon hat laut AGB auch das Recht, Konten zu löschen, wenn deren Nutzung Amazons Richtlinien widerspricht, was auch immer das sein soll. Wer also dort kauft, sollte das von vornherein wissen. Er hat ja bestätigt, die AGB gelesen zu haben und anzuerkennen.

Was die Presse betrifft: ein Händler wird sich auch nur selten über einen laufenden Vorgang äußern, um seine Position in einem Rechtsstreit nicht unnötig zu schwächen. Selbst wenn der Kunde eindeutig gegen Regeln verstoßen hat ist es nicht Amazons Recht, dies in der Öffentlichkeit als Tatsache darzustellen, solange nicht ein Gericht dies auch dementsprechend so beurteilt hat. Bis dahin gilt, egal was der Kunde getan hat, in jedem Fall die Unschuldsvermutung. Und es gelten die AGB, denen der Kunde ja seinerzeit vollumfänglich zugestimmt haben muss.

Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung:
Amazon hat NICHT das Widerrufsrecht gebrochen, sondern NACH den ganzen Retouren das Konto gelöscht. Das wiederum steht jedem Händler frei. Er müsste es noch nicht einmal im Detail begründen - siehe AGB. 
Warum schreibt eigentlich keiner über die Praktiken diverser deutscher Online-Händler? Ich erinnere mich da persönlich an nette Dinge wie geforderte Sockelkappen bis hin zu willkürlich aufgedrücktem Service-Level Gold, der dann im Schadensfall noch nicht mal berücksichtigt wurde. MF ist da wirklich ein feines Beispiel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Wem es noch nicht aufgefallen ist, dem empfehle ich die Lektüre der AGB von Amazon. Rechtsstand ist Luxemburg Stadt und es gilt das dortige Recht. Und Amazon hat laut AGB auch das Recht, Konten zu löschen, wenn deren Nutzung Amazons Richtlinien widerspricht, was auch immer das sein soll. Wer also dort kauft, sollte das von vornherein wissen. Rr hat ja bestätigt, die AGB gelesen zu haben und anzuerkennen.
> 
> Was die Presse betrifft: ein Händler wird sich auch nur selten über einen laufenden Vorgang äußern, um seine Position in einem Rechtsstreit nicht unnötig zu schwächen. Selbst wenn der Kunde eindeutig gegen Regeln verstoßen hat ist es nicht Amazons Recht, dies in der Öffentlichkeit als Tatsache darzustellen, solange nicht ein Gericht dies auch dementsprechend so beurteilt hat. Bis dahin gilt, egal was der Kunde getan hat, in jedem Fall die Unschuldsvermutung. Und es gelten die AGB, denen der Kunde ja seinerzeit vollumfänglich zugestimmt haben muss.



Achso, also gelten deutschen Gesetze nicht, sobald ausländische Unternehmen hier handeln? Wird ja immer besser  

Das AGBs die gegen bestehendes Recht verstoßen, unzulässig sind, weißt du aber schon, ja ?


----------



## seppel584 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In diesem Fall das Widerrufsrecht (312g in Verbindung mit 355 BGB).



Wo wird denn das gebrochen. Sie haben die waren ja zurückgenommen. Nur weitere Geschäfte wollen sie mit diesen Kunden nicht machen. Und das müssen sie ja nicht. Denn ,wie schon gesagt, kann ich als Händler bestimmen, wem ich etwas Verkaufe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



seppel584 schrieb:


> Wo wird denn das gebrochen. Sie haben die waren ja zurückgenommen. Nur weitere Geschäfte wollen sie mit diesen Kunden nicht machen. Und das müssen sie ja nicht. Denn ,wie schon gesagt, kann ich als Händler bestimmen, wem ich etwas Verkaufe.



Genau das ist doch der rechtliche Knackpunkt. Mit jemanden nicht mehr zu handeln, weil er zu oft ein bestehendes Recht wahrgenommen hat, ist schlicht unwirksam. 

Weil damit das Recht umgegangen wird. So kann ja jede Schutzwirkung des Gesetzes umgangen werden.

Kundenrechte: Viele Retouren – darf Amazon jetzt mein Konto sperren? | Express.de



			
				Express schrieb:
			
		

> Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt überschreiten Online-Anbieter, die Nutzerkonten aufgrund zu häufiger Rücksendungen sperren, selbst die gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Denn das Widerrufsrecht, das Verbrauchern bei Fernabsatzgeschäften zusteht, begrenzt die erlaubte Rückgabe bestellter Waren in keiner Weise.
> 
> Schließlich soll die Widerrufsmöglichkeit dazu dienen, die Ware wie im Geschäft vor Ort unverbindlich prüfen zu können. Ein Nutzungsverbot ließe sich darüber nicht begründen. Im Übrigen wäre eine entsprechende AGB unwirksam, da sie vom Grundgedanken einer gesetzlichen Regelung abweicht. Entscheidungen dazu fehlen jedoch bislang.


----------



## seppel584 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ist es eben nicht. Als Händler kann ich dir 10 Sachen verkaufen. Und beim 11. Mal sage ich einfach ich will nicht mehr mit dir Handeln. Warum? Das begründe ich nicht, denn ich muss es nicht Begründen. Mit welchem recht willst du mich jetzt zu einem Handel mit dir Zwingen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



seppel584 schrieb:


> Ist es eben nicht. Als Händler kann ich dir 10 Sachen verkaufen. Und beim 11. Mal sage ich einfach ich will nicht mehr mit dir Handeln. Warum? Das begründe ich nicht, denn ich muss es nicht Begründen. Mit welchem recht willst du mich jetzt zu einem Handel mit dir Zwingen?



Nur das Amazon es so nicht gemacht hat. Hätten sie es, wie von dir beschrieben getan, wären sie fein raus. (Jeder Rechtsberater mit etwas Ahnung wird dir nämlich empfehlen, niemals Begründungen anzugeben, die sind nämlich angreifbar).


----------



## seppel584 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Amazone hat doch keine Begründung geliefert. Solange sie das Konto so sperren, dass der Kunde noch auf seine bereits erworbenen Mediainhalte zugreifen kann, und lediglich der weitere Handel ausgeschlossen ist, kann ihnen doch niemand etwas.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



seppel584 schrieb:


> Amazone hat doch keine Begründung geliefert. Solange sie das Konto so sperren, dass der Kunde noch auf seine bereits erworbenen Mediainhalte zugreifen kann, und lediglich der weitere Handel ausgeschlossen ist, kann ihnen doch niemand etwas.



Sie haben gesagt, er hätte "unberechtigt" reklamiert. So eine Aussage ist sehr leicht angreifbar. Zumal der betreffende Paragraph ausdrücklich sagt, dass meine keine Gründe für den Widerruf angeben muss. Entscheidend ist nur, dass man fristgerecht widerruft. Das hat auch der BGH (mit dem Urteil, das ich bereits verlinkt habe) auch so dieses Jahr im März bestätigt. Ergo ist die Aussage von Amazon unklug.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erschreckend, dass hier soviele User auch noch Amazon beipflichten, wenn die einen Kunden vom Handel ausschließen, weil der seine ihm gesetzlich zugesicherten Rechte wahrnimmt.



das was hier betrieben wird ist einfach nur schmu und ausnutzen vom Kunden. Das hat nix mit rechten zutun und ist ganz klar als Schmarotzen oder sogar illegal in manchen Fällen anzusehen. Ich kann als Händler selbst entscheiden wem ich was verkaufen will und was nicht, wenn mir deine Art nicht passt dann verkaufe ich dir auch nichts. Ein anderer wird es mir danken. So läuft das Jahr 2016



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich denkt eurer Chef nicht auch so, wenn ihr mal euren Urlaub wahrnehmt oder streikt.



Geiler wenn auch total sinnfreier Vergleich. Ohne Sinn und Verstand. Aber zumindest was das betrifft wird es mein Chef nicht eng sehen, weil ich selbst der Chef bein. Wenn ich keiner wäre, würde ich bestimmt auch nicht so denken. Denn erst wenn man mal der Kuchen ist und nicht nur der Krämel weis man was der Kunde wirklich alles treibt. Denn bei mir landet wohl ALLES auf dem Tisch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie haben gesagt, er hätte "unberechtigt" reklamiert. So eine Aussage ist sehr leicht angreifbar. Zumal der betreffende Paragraph ausdrücklich sagt, dass meine keine Gründe für den Widerruf angeben muss. Entscheidend ist nur, dass man fristgerecht widerruft.



und wenn man es übertreibt wird man eben ausgeschlossen. Das ist als Händler völlig legitim. Wenn du in einen Supermarkt gehst und an der Kasse das HB Männchen spielst weil du denkst du kannst was zurückgeben dann kannst du genauso dafür hausverbot bekommen wie ein anderer. Ob du nun 20€ bezahlt hast oder nicht. Man darf es einfach nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, also gelten deutschen Gesetze nicht, sobald ausländische Unternehmen hier handeln? Wird ja immer besser
> Das AGBs die gegen bestehendes Recht verstoßen, unzulässig sind, weißt du aber schon, ja ?



Wo haben denn die AGB gegen deutsches Recht verstoßen? Der Kunde hat doch alle Retouren erstattet bekommen. Nur als Kunden mag man ihn in Zukunft nicht mehr. Schwierig, dies einzuklagen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> und wenn man es übertreibt wird man eben ausgeschlossen. Das ist als Händler völlig legitim. Wenn du in einen Supermarkt gehst und an der Kasse das HB Männchen spielst weil du denkst du kannst was zurückgeben dann kannst du genauso dafür hausverbot bekommen wie ein anderer. Ob du nun 20€ bezahlt hast oder nicht. Man darf es einfach nicht übertreiben.



Und genau das ist es eben nicht. Man kann die Nutzung eines Rechts nicht "übertreiben". Weil im Gesetz keine Anzahl festgelegt ist. Ergo gilt das Widerrufsrecht unbegrenzt. Der Vergleich mit dem Supermarkt hinkt nicht nur, der kriecht. Weil das Widerrufsrecht gerade dafür nicht gilt, sonder für Fernabsatzverträge.



FormatC schrieb:


> Wo haben denn die AGB gegen deutsches Recht verstoßen? Der Kunde hat doch alle Retouren erstattet bekommen. Nur als Kunden mag man ihn in Zukunft nicht mehr. Schwierig, dies einzuklagen.



Teile der AGB wurde gerade erst vor kurzem von OLG Köln einkassiert. 

Und unabhängig davon, habe ich bereits bei meiner Antwort an "sepplel584" auch bereits geschrieben, warum es eben nicht schwierig ist, das einzuklagen. Die Äußerung Amazons ist viel zu leicht angreifbar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie haben gesagt, er hätte "unberechtigt" reklamiert. So eine Aussage ist sehr leicht angreifbar. Zumal der betreffende Paragraph ausdrücklich sagt, dass meine keine Gründe für den Widerruf angeben muss. Entscheidend ist nur, dass man fristgerecht widerruft. Das hat auch der BGH (mit dem Urteil, das ich bereits verlinkt habe) auch so dieses Jahr im März bestätigt. Ergo ist die Aussage von Amazon unklug.


Jeder stellt seine Behauptung auf und keiner weicht davon ab, was oder wem soll man glauben bzw. kann man glauben. Selbst wenn man den Kunden stattgeben würde wäre sein nächster Kauf eh eine Nullnummer. Das Problem bei der Rückgabe ist ja einfach das ein hoher Aufwand betrieben werden muss um zu sehen ob der Artikel als solches noch als Neuware durchgeht, neu verpacken soweit es überhaupt noch möglich ist und die Rückbuchung etc. Das muss man als Unternehmer wegstecken ohne gleich die Preise nach oben zu treiben. Generell ist aber jeder der etwas verkauft versucht sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen eine Rücknahme zu wehren


----------



## sliceX (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil im Gesetz keine Anzahl festgelegt ist. Ergo gilt das Widerrufsrecht unbegrenzt. .




So ein Schwachsinn!


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jeder stellt seine Behauptung auf und keiner weicht davon ab, was oder wem soll man glauben bzw. kann man glauben. Selbst wenn man den Kunden stattgeben würde wäre sein nächster Kauf eh eine Nullnummer. Das Problem bei der Rückgabe ist ja einfach das ein hoher Aufwand betrieben werden muss um zu sehen ob der Artikel als solches noch als Neuware durchgeht, neu verpacken soweit es überhaupt noch möglich ist und die Rückbuchung etc. Das muss man als Unternehmer wegstecken ohne gleich die Preise nach oben zu treiben. Generell ist aber jeder der etwas verkauft versucht sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen eine Rücknahme zu wehren



Und genau deshalb gibt es das Widerrufsrecht für Fernabsatzverträge. Weil der Kunde gegenüber einem globalen Wirtschaftsriesen definitiv in der schwächeren Position ist.



sliceX schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn!



Na dann hätte ich mal von dem "Rechtsexperten" sliceX mal gerne gesehen, wo im Widerrufsrecht eine Anzahl genannt wird. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## seppel584 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es eben nicht. Man kann die Nutzung eines Rechts nicht "übertreiben". Weil im Gesetz keine Anzahl festgelegt ist. Ergo gilt das Widerrufsrecht unbegrenzt. Der Vergleich mit dem Supermarkt hinkt nicht nur, der kriecht. Weil das Widerrufsrecht gerade dafür nicht gilt, sonder für Fernabsatzverträge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut dann wäre das , aufgrund der Begründung, eventuell angreifbar und ein Gericht würde in diesem Fall vielleicht dem kunden Recht geben. Dannn muss Amazone  in Zukunft einfach nur die Begründung weglassen


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



seppel584 schrieb:


> Gut dann wäre das , aufgrund der Begründung, eventuell angreifbar und ein Gericht würde in diesem Fall vielleicht dem kunden Recht geben. Dannn muss Amazone  in Zukunft einfach nur die Begründung weglassen



Richtig. Niemals Begründungen angeben, warum man etwas macht/nicht macht, außer man ist gesetzlich zu einer Begründung verpflichtet. Die sollte dann juristisch fest sein.

Die Aussage von Amazon war angesichts der erst im März gefällten Urteils des BGHs einfach verdammt unklug.

Guck dir Personalabteilungen an. Die wären schön doof, wenn sie eine Begründung abgegben würden. Da haben sich nämlich schon Leute erfolgreich auf Einstellung eingeklagt.

Siehe hier: Arbeitsrechtskolumne: Bewerbungsabsagen besser neutral formulieren


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Du vergleichst ständig Äpfel mit Birnen. So wird nie ein Jurist aus Dir.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



keinnick schrieb:


> Du vergleichst ständig Äpfel mit Birnen. So wird nie ein Jurist aus Dir.



Muss ich auch nicht mehr werden. Und ich habe bereits mehr als genug Quellen geliefert. Von dir kamen bisher nur nichtssagende Einzeiler. Das ist weder Apfel, noch Birne, was du lieferst, sondern maximal eine Mandel


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Na wenn Du meinst. Viel Spaß vor Gericht irgendwann mal. Ich nehme an, dass Du keinen Anwalt benötigst und jeder Richter Deiner lückenlosen Argumentation folgt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ich bin auch immer wieder erstaunt, wie viele Volljuristen hier immer wieder aufschlagen. Das ist ein wirklich beruhigendes Gefühl. 



> Und ich habe bereits mehr als genug Quellen geliefert


Richtig. Und so Einiges davon falsch interpretiert 

Das OLG Köln hat übrigens NICHT entschieden, dass Amazon keine Kundenkonten löschen darf, im Gegenteil. Dieser Part ist völlig Rechtens. Man hat nur festgestellt, dass man nach der Kontensperrung den Kunden nicht den den Zugang zu bereits gekauften digitalen Inhalten verweigern darf. Außerdem ist das Urteil noch gar nicht rechtskräftig. Wenn zudem ein Teil der AGB für unwirksam erklärt werden sollte, ist der Rest davon trotzdem gültig. Das nennt sich vorbeugende Absicherung (salvatorische Klausel) und ist in jedem solcher Vertragswerke eingebunden.

Da hier auch fast immer Downloads angeboten werden, sollte es Amazon nicht schwerfallen, diesen Kunden ein zeitlich begrenztes Download dieser Inhalte auf einem eingeschränkten Account zu gestatten. ich habe meine ganzen Alben auch noch auf der Festplatte. Bei den Filmen in Prime handelt es sich ja zudem nicht um den physikalischen Erwerb, sondern ein Nutzungsrecht während der Mitgliedschaft, da sie gegen Gebühr quasi geliehen sind. Das ist bei Netflix & Co. nicht anders.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass das OLG Köln behauptet hat, dass Amazon keine Kundenkonto löschen darf. Ich habe nur gesagt, dasss Teile der AGB für unwirksam erklärt wurden. Das ist inhaltlich korrekt.


----------



## seppel584 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ja Wobei sie, wenn der Kunde für 1 Jahr Prime gezahlt hat auch dieses zur Verfügung stellen müssten. Wäre vielleicht klüger von Amazone einzig den kauf zu sperren, anstelle der Kompletten Löschung des Accounts.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass das OLG Köln behauptet hat, dass Amazon keine Kundenkonto löschen darf. Ich habe nur gesagt, dasss Teile der AGB für unwirksam erklärt wurden. Das ist inhaltlich korrekt.


Nein, es ist sogar falsch. Solange das Urteil nicht rechtskräftig ist, ist sogar die beanstandete Klausel noch wirksam.



> Teile der AGB wurde gerade erst vor kurzem von OLG Köln einkassiert.


Solange  das noch Verfahren läuft, ist gar nichts kassiert. Wenn die Beklagte Rechtsmittel einlegt, weil z.B. die Revision zugelassen wurde, geht es lediglich in die nächste Runde. Mehr nicht.


----------



## seppel584 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Nein, es ist sogar falsch. Solange das Urteil nicht rechtskräftig ist, ist sogar die beanstandete Klausel noch wirksam.



Und Amazone hätte noch die Möglichkeit eine Instanz höher zu gehen. Ist ja nicht so, dass noch nie ein OlG Urteil in Deutschland, wieder einkassiert worden wäre. ich denke mit dem Thema werden die Gerichte noch ein weilchen zu tun haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Nein, es ist sogar falsch. Solange das Urteil nicht rechtskräftig ist, ist sogar die beanstandete Klausel noch wirksam.



Da muss ich gestehen, dass habe ich nicht geprüft. Mein Fehler.

Trotzdem habe ich gerade nicht das behauptet, was du mir versucht unterzuschieben.

OLG Koln, Urteil vom 26. Februar 216 -  Az. 6 U 9/15

Doof nur, dass für das Urteil keine Revision zugelassen ist. Ergo ist die Rechtskräftigkeit nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Es sein denn Amazon geht diesbezüglich zum Bverfg.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da muss ich gestehen, dass habe ich nicht geprüft. Mein Fehler.
> Trotzdem habe ich gerade nicht das behauptet, was du mir versucht unterzuschieben.



Ich versuche nur zu korrigieren, dass Dinge als Tatsache hingestellt werden, obwohl sie es (noch) gar nicht sind. 
 Ich schiebe Dir auch nichts unter, sondern bestehe lediglich auf einer korrekten Darstellung der Dinge, was mein gutes recht ist. 
Das ist alles.  Amazon wurde noch nichts rechtskräftig verurteilt bzw. angewiesen, etwas zu ändern. Somit ist der gesamte Vorgang im konkreten Fall absolut ohne Belang.

Was habe ich Dir übrigens versucht, Dir unter zu schieben? Ich finde keine Stelle, in der ich so etwas getan haben könnte.
Was Du hier tust, ist übrigens eine Tatsachenbehauptung, für die Du mir entsprechende Belegtatsachen schuldig bist


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Ich versuche nur zu korrigieren, dass Dinge als Tatsache hingestellt werden, obwohl sie es (noch) gar nicht sind.  Ich schiebe Dir auch nichts unter, sondern bestehe lediglich auf einer korrekten Darstellung der Dinge. Das ist alles.  Amazon wurde noch nichts rechtskräftig verurteilt bzw. angewiesen, etwas zu ändern. Somit ist der gesamte Vorgang im konkreten Fall absolut ohne Belang.
> 
> Was habe ich Dir übrigens versucht, Dir unter zu schieben? Ich finde keine Stelle, in der ich so etwas getan haben könnte.



DIe Stelle hier liest sich so:



FormatC schrieb:


> Das OLG Köln hat übrigens NICHT entschieden, dass Amazon keine Kundenkonten löschen darf, im Gegenteil.



als hätte ich behauptet, dass das OLG Köln eine solche Entscheidung getroffen hätte. Das war aber nie meine Grundaussage.

Zumal der Verweis auf das OLG Köln nur ein Zusatz war. Das entscheidene Urteil wurde bereits vom BGH gesprochen. DAs habe ich auch verlinkt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> als hätte ich behauptet, dass das OLG Köln eine solche Entscheidung getroffen hätte. Das war aber nie meine Grundaussage.


Das war eine rein informative Ergänzung zum "einkassiert" für alle, die außer Dir noch mitlesen, da Du diesen Part nicht erwähnt hattest, habe ich es lediglich vervollständigt. 

Im Übrigen hast das BGH-Urteil NICHTS mit dem aktuellen Fall zu tun, da Amazon den Widerruf ja in jedem Vorgang klaglos angenommen hat. Es verbietet jedoch auch nicht das Recht des Verkäufers, eine Kundenbeziehung DANACH nicht fortsetzen zu wollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Das war eine rein informative Ergänzung zum "einkassiert" für alle, die außer Dir noch mitlesen, da Du diesen Part nicht erwähnt hattest, habe ich es lediglich vervollständigt.



Ich schrieb, dass *Teile* des AGBs von OLG Köln einkassiert wurden. Von der Unwirksamkeit der Accountlöschung, auf die du dann angsprochen hast, habe ich nie geredet. Darum ging es mir.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Und mir ging es darum, den fehlenden Rest zu ergänzen. Warum? Ganz einfach darum, weil es hier im vorliegenden Fall NUR um die reine Accountlöschung geht und um nichts anderes. 
Und genau diese ist nach wie vor gültiges Recht. Damit ist die gesamte Diskussion inklusive der Links absolut gegenstandlos und meine angebliche Unterstellung lediglich ein kleiner Wink, um endlich mal wieder aufs Thema zurückzukommen.

Amazon darf kündigen, fertig. Dass die Kläger digitale Inhalte besessen haben sollen, steht nämlich nirgendwo. Hier ist lediglich der Umtauschunsitte mal ein Riegel vorgeschoben worden, was ich nur begrüße.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Und mir ging es darum, den fehlenden Rest zu ergänzen. Warum? ganz einfach darum, weil es hier im vorliegenden Fall NUR um die reine Accountlöschung geht und um nichts anderes. Und genau diese ist nach wie vor gültiges Recht. Damit ist die gesamte Diskussion inklusive der Links absolut gegenstandlos.



Und die Aussage von Amazon ist schlicht und ergreifend unklung, weil juristisch nicht standfest. Diesbezüglich das Urteil des BGH. Die Aussage von Amazon wird (sollte der betreffende Kunde tatsächlich klagen) nochmal zum Fallstrick werden.

Und der Verweis auf das OLG Köln war nur ein Einwand auf dein Post, wo du meinst, dass AGB von Amazon wäre halt so. Ich wollte damit ledeglich zum Ausruck bringen, dass AGBs nicht in Stein gemeiselt sind und unwirksame Passagen in AGBs halt nichtig sind. Zumal der Verweis auf luxemburigsches Recht überflüssig ist. Ein Unternehmen, dass auch in Deutschland Handel betreibt, muss sich schlicht auch deutschen Gesetzen unterwerfen, dazu gehört auch das Widerrufsrecht nach § 312g BGB.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Aussage von Amazon ist schlicht und ergreifend unklung, weil juristisch nicht standfest.


Ganz dünnes Eis, Herr Volljurist.   Ich hätte geschrieben "ich persönlich halte sie unter Umständen für juristisch nicht standfest", aber ich hätte es nie als Tatsache hingestellt. Damit drehst Du Dir nämlich Fallstricke 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich das Urteil des BGH. Die Aussage von Amazon wird (sollte der betreffende Kunde tatsächlich klagen) nochmal zum Fallstrick werden.


Falsch. Das Widerrufsrecht hat mit dem Fall hier bei Amazon überhaupt nichts zu tun. 

Mich langweilt die Diskussion abgrundtief, weil sie meilenweit am Thema vorbeigeht. Ein paar Umtauschhanseln wurde nach der Retoure das Konto gekündigt. So what? Passiert täglich und überall, nicht nur bei Amazon. Alles andere ist nicht relevant *gähn*


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Ganz dünnes Eis, Herr Volljurist.



Tja hier steht dann Meinung gegen Meinung. Da werden wir nicht auf einen Nenner kommen. 



FormatC schrieb:


> Falsch. Das Widerrufsrecht hat mit dem Fall hier bei Amazon überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Aber absolut. Sie sagen, einige Reklamen wären "unberechtigt". Der BGH hat erst im März entschieden, dass man keine Gründe angeben muss und es allein auf die Einhaltung der Frist ankommt.

Wie man da auf das Ergebniss kommt, es hätte nichts miteinander zu tun, erschließt sich mir nicht.



FormatC schrieb:


> Mich langweilt die Diskussion abgrundtief, weil sie meilenweit am Thema vorbeigeht. Ein paar Umtauschhanseln wurde nach der Retoure das Konto gekündigt. So what? Passiert täglich und überall, nicht nur bei Amazon. Alles andere ist nicht relevant *gähn*



Immer wieder schön, wenn Leute sich ihr Scheitern eingestehen. Da macht es gleich viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



> Tja hier steht dann Meinung gegen Meinung. Da werden wir nicht auf einen Nenner kommen.


Nein, werden wir sicher nicht, weil ich mich am Thema orientiere.



> Immer wieder schön, wenn Leute sich ihr Scheitern eingestehen. Da macht es gleich viel mehr Spaß.


Stimmt, ich habe selten so gelacht, aber leider nicht sehr lange. Da ich nämlich  nicht auf Running-Gags stehe und Dinge auch nach der zigsten Wiederholung nicht besser werden, hat mich jetzt einfach die große Langeweile gepackt. Das ist alles. Du bist einfach nicht interessant genug in der Argumentation, um das fortzuführen.



> Aber absolut. Sie sagen, einige Reklamen wären "unberechtigt". Der BGH hat erst im März entschieden, dass man keine Gründe angeben muss und es allein auf die Einhaltung der Frist ankommt.


Noch einmal für Blitzmerker: Amazon hat alle Retouren ordnungsgemäß abgewickelt. Das, was Amazon als Grund für die Kündigung des Kundenkontos angegeben hat, hat mit dem Matratzenurteil nun wirklich nichts gemein. Das mit dem Kundenkonto ist nichts anderes, als wenn Dir die Haftpflicht nach dem dritten Teppichbrandschaden bei Kumpels kündigt. Auch dafür gibt es bereits Grundsatzurteile.

Und da Du wohl Klartext möchtest:
Es langweilt mich, wenn sich heutzutage jeder für einen Juristen hält, nur weil er googeln kann. Bleib einfach beim Thema und hau nicht immer so steile Thesen in den Raum. Ich gehe jetzt nach einem 14-Stunden-Tag erfüllter Arbeit ins Bett, weil ich um sechs wieder raus muss und verlasse das Forum jetzt aus biologischen Gründen und nicht damit irgendein Google-Jurist glaubt, in irgendetwas "gesiegt" zu haben. Wer das nötig hat, hat entweder ein Persönlichkeitsdefizit oder keine Arbeit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Nein, werden wir sicher nicht, weil ich mich am Thema orientiere.



Offensichtlich ja nicht.



FormatC schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich habe selten so gelacht, aber leider nicht sehr lange. Da ich nämlich  nicht auf Running-Gags stehe und Dinge auch nach der zigsten Wiederholung nicht besser werden, hat mich jetzt einfach die große Langeweile gepackt. Das ist alles. Du bist einfach nicht interessant genug in der Argumentation, um das fortzuführen.



Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, du hast einfach keine Argumente und anstatt dazu zu stehen, versuchst du es mit einem leicht zu durchschauenden Manöver zu verschleiern.



FormatC schrieb:


> Noch einmal für Blitzmerker: Amazon hat alle Retouren ordnungsgemäß abgewickelt. Das, was Amazon als Grund für die Kündigung des Kundenkontos angegeben hat, hat mit dem Matratzenurteil nun wirklich nichts gemein. Das mit dem Kundenkonto ist nichts anderes, als wenn Dir die Haftpflicht nach dem dritten Teppichbrandschaden bei Kumpels kündigt. Auch dafür gibt es bereits Grundsatzurteile.



Und schon wieder das Urteil vom BGH nicht verstanden.



FormatC schrieb:


> Und da Du wohl Klartext möchtest:
> Es langweilt mich, wenn sich heutzutage jeder für einen Juristen hält, nur weil er googeln kann. Bleib einfach beim Thema und hau nicht immer so steile Thesen in den Raum.



Das sind keine steile Thesen, sondern geltendes Recht.



FormatC schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt nach einem 14-Stunden-Tag erfüllter Arbeit ins Bett, weil ich um sechs wieder raus muss und verlasse das Forum jetzt aus biologischen Gründen und nicht damit irgendein Google-Jurist glaubt, in irgendetwas "gesiegt" zu haben. Wer das nötig hat, hat entweder ein Persönlichkeitsdefizit oder keine Arbeit.



Ich komme heute leider nur auf 10 Stunden. Also soviel zu der haltlosen Unterstellung. Aber das ist ja nicht das erste Mal. Von daher kann ich drüber hinwegsehen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Wahnsinn Kaaruzo, Du liest die Beiträge nicht, flamest nur rum, hast keine Argumente und beleidigst jeden, der versucht es Dir zu erklären. 

Nochmal: Amazon HAT alles ordnugsgemäß rückabgewickelt. Daraus können also keine weitergehenden Ansprüche abgeleitet werden. 

Und anschließend hat Amazon dem Kunden gekündigt. Ja, das dürfen sie. Ganz genauso wie Du einem Vertragspartner ordnungsgemäß kündigen kann, kann das auch der Vertragspartner mit Dir machen. Und er kann auch ablehnen neue Verträge mit Dir zu schließen. Wenn Du das nicht verstehen kannst, dann ist echt alles zu spät. Wie wärs, wenn es eine Verpflichtung gäbe, mit jemandem Verträge einzugehen, dann mach ich das mit Dir, ok? Und da ich weiß, dass Du regelmäßig Brot kaufst, plädiere ich einfach auf den AGG und bestehe darauf, dass Du auch von MIR Brot kaufen musst - sonst verletzt Du ja den Gleichheitsgrundsatz, wenn Du mich anders als Deinen Hausbäcker behandelst. 

Völlig absurd und widersinnig? Ganz richtig. 

Etwas anderes ist es u.U. wenn mit der Kündigung des Kontos irgendwelche Dienste nicht mehr verfügbar wären, für die man aber bezahlt hat - z.B. gekaufte Filme. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema über das ja gerade verhandelt wird (und wo ich der Meinung bin, dass der Anbieter diese Rechte nicht entziehen darf). Aber das Konto passiv zu stellen, so dass man nichts neues mehr damit bestellen kann, ist völlig ok und unzweifelhaft rechtens.


----------



## Bevier (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Du hast es nicht verstanden, richtig? Vermutlich kann man dir nicht helfen aber Amazon hat nichts irgendwie rechtlich Angreifbares getan. DAS war meine Aussage, das war die von FormatC und von einigen anderen, die eben verstehen, wie ein Geschäft zustandekommt. Darin liegt auch dein großes Defizit und deine "Argumente" und Seitenhiebe zeigen eben nur, dass du Google bedienen kannst aber nicht im Geringsten Ahnung von Jura hast!

Leider bist du geistig nicht in der Lage den Zusammenhang von zwei korrespondierenden Willenserklärungen zu erfassen, daher geb ich jetzt auch auf. Es wird einfach zu lächerlich. Bilde dir ruhig ein, du hättest gewonnen. Gewonnen hat hier allerdings nur die Unendlichkeit der menschlichen Dummheit -.-


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wahnsinn Kaaruzo, Du liest die Beiträge nicht, flamest nur rum, hast keine Argumente und beleidigst jeden, der versucht es Dir zu erklären.







Grestorn schrieb:


> Nochmal: Amazon HAT alles ordnugsgemäß rückabgewickelt. Daraus können also keine weitergehenden Ansprüche abgeleitet werden.



Korrekt. Habe ich auch nie angezweifelt. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und anschließend hat Amazon dem Kunden gekündigt. Ja, das dürfen sie. Ganz genauso wie Du einem Vertragspartner ordnungsgemäß kündigen kann, kann das auch der Vertragspartner mit Dir machen.



Absolut richtig. Es geht auch nicht um das "um", sondern um das "wie". Die Begründung die Amazon dafür liefert, ist schlicht juristisch ungültig. 

Hätten sie es stillschweigend oder mit einer nichtssagenden Begründung gemacht, wäre ja auch alles ok gewesen. Aber mit der Begründung fordern sie den Rechtsstreit ja geradezu heraus.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und er kann auch ablehnen neue Verträge mit Dir zu schließen. Wenn Du das nicht verstehen kannst, dann ist echt alles zu spät.



Was du aufzählst ist mir alles bewusst, und das habe ich auch nie in Frage gestellt. Soviel dazu, wer hier offensichtlich keine Beiträge liest.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn es eine Verpflichtung gäbe, mit jemandem Verträge einzugehen, dann mach ich das mit Dir, ok? Und da ich weiß, dass Du regelmäßig Brot kaufst, plädiere ich einfach auf den AGG und bestehe darauf, dass Du auch von MIR Brot kaufen musst - sonst verletzt Du ja den Gleichheitsgrundsatz, wenn Du mich anders als Deinen Hausbäcker behandelst.



Wenn ich das ohne Begründung mache nicht, wie gesagt, man sollte schon lesen und auch verstehen können.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Völlig absurd und widersinnig? Ganz richtig.



Dein Beitrag bisher? Absolut.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Etwas anderes ist es u.U. wenn mit der Kündigung des Kontos irgendwelche Dienste nicht mehr verfügbar wären, für die man aber bezahlt hat - z.B. gekaufte Filme. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema über das ja gerade verhandelt wird (und wo ich der Meinung bin, dass der Anbieter diese Rechte nicht entziehen darf).



Das war auch mehr ein Zusatz, als das Haupthema.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber das Konto passiv zu stellen, so dass man nichts neues mehr damit bestellen kann, ist völlig ok und unzweifelhaft rechtens.



Nicht, wenn man die falsche Begründung liefert. 

Damit du dein eigenen Brotvergleich kapierst, ein Beispiel für dich.

Ich lehne dich als Handelspartner ab ohne Angabe von Gründen. Das ist rechtens.

Ich lehne dich als Handelspartner ab, weil du ein Mann bist. Das ist nicht rechtens.

Unterschied angekommen?



Bevier schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden, richtig? Vermutlich kann man dir nicht helfen aber Amazon hat nichts irgendwie rechtlich Angreifbares getan. DAS war meine Aussage, das war die von FormatC und von einigen anderen, die eben verstehen, wie ein Geschäft zustandekommt. Darin liegt auch dein großes Defizit und deine "Argumente" und Seitenhiebe zeigen eben nur, dass du Google bedienen kannst aber nicht im Geringsten Ahnung von Jura hast!



Ich würde die eine Kostenrückerstattung für dein angebliches Jurastudium empfehlen. 



Bevier schrieb:


> Leider bist du geistig nicht in der Lage den Zusammenhang von zwei korrespondierenden Willenserklärungen zu erfassen, daher geb ich jetzt auch auf. Es wird einfach zu lächerlich. Bilde dir ruhig ein, du hättest gewonnen. Gewonnen hat hier allerdings nur die Unendlichkeit der menschlichen Dummheit -.-



Lächerlich ist es, wenn jemand behauptet, dass er Jura studiert hat und so offensichtliche Mängel in Erstsemsterwissen hat.

Das nicht alle Gründe rechtens sind, eine Geschäftsbeziehung zu beenden, sollte selbst ein juristischer Laie wie du verstehen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


>


Vogel zeigen ist eine Beleidigung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich lehne dich als Handelspartner ab, weil du ein Mann bist. Das ist nicht rechtens.


Korrekt, zumindest wenn es um eine Minderheit ginge (Juden, Schwule, Behinderte usw.). 

Aber es handelt sich hier nicht um einen Ausschluss einer durch eine solcherart definierte Minderheit sondern um eine Einzelperson.

Selbstverständlich kann ich den Handel mit einer einzelnen Person ausschließen. Ohne jeden Grund. Oder auch wenn ich die Person nicht für vertrauenswürdig halte. Ob und welche Begründung ich nenne ist unerheblich, allerdings wäre es ungünstig nur zu sagen "weil er Schwarz ist". Das hat Amazon ja aber nicht gemacht. Sie haben letztlich gesagt, sie halten ihn nicht für eine Person, mit der sie weiter Geschäfte machen möchten, weil er sie mehr Geld kostet als er ihnen einbringt. Eine absolut legitime Begründung. Und nicht diskriminierend.

Du hast ein sehr eigenartiges Rechtsverständnis.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Vogel zeigen ist eine Beleidigung.



Dann beschwer die bei PCGH für den Smiley.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Korrekt, zumindest wenn es um eine Minderheit ginge (Juden, Schwule, Behinderte usw.).
> 
> Aber es handelt sich hier nicht um einen Ausschluss einer durch eine solcherart definierte Minderheit sondern um eine Einzelperson.



Mit einer nicht haltbaren Begründung. Ich habe dir nur einen Vergleich geliefert, damit du es verstehst.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann ich den Handel mit einer einzelnen Person ausschließen. Ohne jeden Grund. Z.B. wenn ich die Person nicht für vertrauenswürdig halte.



Richtig. Ohne Angabe von Gründen. Das habe ich auch gesagt. Nur hat Amazon einen Grund genannt und der ist halt extrem angreifbar.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ob und welche Begründung ich nenne ist unerheblich, allerdings wäre es ungünstig nur zu sagen "weil er Schwarz ist".



Das wäre nicht nur "ungünstig", das wäre schlicht strafbar.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das hat Amazon ja aber nicht gemacht. Sie haben letztlich gesagt, sie halten ihn nicht für eine Person, mit der sie weiter Geschäfte machen möchten, weil er sie mehr Geld kostet als er ihnen einbringt. Eine absolut legitime Begründung. Und nicht diskriminierend.



Aber genau diese Begründung haben sie nicht geliefert. Sie sagen, er hätte "unberechtigt" reklamiert.

Und ich verweise noch mal auf das Urteil vom BGH. Man muss bei der Reklame nach dem Widerrufsrecht keine Gründe angeben, das einzige was relevant ist, dass man die Frist einhält.

Ergo ist diese Aussage von Amazon stark angreifbar.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Du hast ein sehr eigenartiges Rechtsverständnis.



Eher die Leute, die anderen von Geschäften ausschließen wollen, weil sie gesetzliche Rechte in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Nein, der angegebene Grund macht Amazon keineswegs angreifbar, da sie damit ja keine Minderheit sondern eine Einzelperson ausschließen. Weil sie ihnen nicht gefällt. Warum sie ihnen nicht gefällt, ist unerheblich., Der Grund "er kostet uns mehr als er uns einbringt" ist aber ein sehr guter Grund.


----------



## seppel584 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann beschwer die bei PCGH für den Smiley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben nicht. Da sie keine Begründung benötigen ist ihre selbst abgegeben Begründung nicht angreifbar, da sie keine Minderheit oder ähnliches diskriminieren, sondern nur mit dem Kunden keinen Handel mehr treiben wollen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Vogel zeigen ist eine Beleidigung.


Einen Polizisten Wegelagerer zu nennen dagegen nicht immer.
BayObLG Beschluss vom 2 .1 .2  4 - 1 St RR 153/ 4 - Die Bezeichnung eines Polizeibeamten als Wegelagerer kann durch Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt sein


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein, der angegebene Grund macht Amazon keineswegs angreifbar, da sie damit ja keine Minderheit sondern eine Einzelperson ausschließen. Weil sie ihnen nicht gefällt. Warum sie ihnen nicht gefällt, ist unerheblich., Der Grund "er kostet uns mehr als er uns einbringt" ist aber ein sehr guter Grund.



Anderen Vorwerfen, nicht zu lesen, aber selber den Artikel nicht gelesen. Das sind die richtigen.

Amazon hat diesen Grund ja eben nicht genannt.



seppel584 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Da sie keine Begründung benötigen ist ihre selbst abgegeben Begründung nicht angreifbar, da sie keine Minderheit oder ähnliches diskriminieren, sondern nur mit dem Kunden keinen Handel mehr treiben wollen.



Weil er angeblich "unberechtigt" reklamiert hat. Was angesichts der erst im März gefallenen Urteils des BGHs angreifbar ist.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Letzter Post für heute, ich muss nach der Dusche noch was essen... 

Würde Amazon z.B. die Bewertungsrichtlinien für einen Rausschmiss öffentlich machen und genau erklären, wo z.B. eine Retourenquote liegen muss, hätte man zwei Probleme:
1.) Die Spezialisten würden immer hart an der Kante fahren und mitkalkulieren, wenn es gefährlich wird.
2.) Amazon würde sich u.U. damit sogar abmahnfähig machen.

Fakt ist nämlich auch: in Deutschland gibt es grundsätzlich Vertragsfreiheit, die man schon mit sehr guten Argumenten einschränken bzw. sehr überlegt vorgehen müsste, um einen Kontrahierungszwang zu statuieren. Interessant ist dabei auch, dass seitens der Betroffenen ebenfalls keine Offenlegung des Retourenverhaltens vorgenommen wurde, was ich durchaus bemerkenswert finde. Warum sagt eigentlich keiner der fristlos Gekündigten, was er wirklich bestellt und dann auch gekauft hat, bzw. eben nicht? Warum fragt die Presse nicht den Kunden, sondern Amazon? Boulevard und Click-baiting. Wie ich schon schrieb: langweilig. Diese Diskussion läuft seit über drei Jahren in allen Blogs, sogar unter Juristen. Und nun hat man wieder eine Sau, die laienhaft, aber medienwirksam, durchs Dorf getrieben wird. 

Das Rumgeeiere seitens Amazon ist aus meiner Sicht geniales Wischiwaschi, damit man sie nicht festnageln kann und keine unüberlegte Dummschwätzerei. Das schreit so nach Pudding, dass es schon gut ist. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Anderen Vorwerfen, nicht zu lesen, aber selber den Artikel nicht gelesen. Das sind die richtigen.
> 
> Amazon hat diesen Grund ja eben nicht genannt.
> 
> Weil er angeblich "unberechtigt" reklamiert hat. Was angesichts der erst im März gefallenen Urteils des BGHs angreifbar ist.



Es wäre angreifbar, wenn Amazon daraus abgeleitet hätte, die Reklamation selbst zu verweigern. Was sie aber nicht getan haben. 

Im Prinzip kann ein Händler den weiteren Handel schon nach einer einzigen Reklamation verweigern. Beispiel: Du bestellst etwas ganz spezielles (aber kein Einzelstück) und der Händler bricht sich einen ab um es Dir zu liefern, hat enorme Lieferkosten usw. Dann rückabwickelst Du das Geschäft. Der Händler findet das nicht lustig und lehnt in Zukunft jedes weitere Geschäft mit Dir ab -> Völlig legitim. Auch wenn er sagt, dass er das nur auf Grund der negativen Erfahrung mit Dir macht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Würde Amazon z.B. die Bewertungsrichtlinien für einen Rausschmiss öffentlich machen und genau erklären, wo z.B. eine Retourenquote liegen muss, hätte man zwei Probleme:
> 1.) Die Spezialisten würden immer hart an der Kante fahren und mitkalkulieren, wenn es gefährlich wird.
> 2.) Amazon würde sich u.U. damit sogar abmahnfähig machen.



1) Das wäre wohl das Risiko.

2) Definitiv würden sie das. Wenn Amazon sagt, nach Anzahl x Retouren sperren wir ihr Konto, dann würde das den Bestimmungen des Widerufsrecht widersprechen. 



FormatC schrieb:


> Fakt ist nämlich auch: in Deutschland gibt es grundsätzlich Vertragsfreiheit, die man schon mit sehr guten Argumenten einschränken bzw. sehr überlegt vorgehen müsste, um einen Kontrahierungszwang zu statuieren.



Und diese Vertragsfreiheit gilt nicht grenzenlos.



FormatC schrieb:


> Interessant ist dabei auch, dass seitens der Betroffenen ebenfalls keine Offenlegung des Retourenverhaltens vorgenommen wurde, was ich durchaus bemerkenswert findet. Warum sagt eigentlich keiner der fristlos Gekündigten, was er wirklich bestellt und dann auch gekauft hat, bzw. eben nicht? Warum fragt die Presse nicht den Kunden, sondern Amazon? Boulevard und Click-baiting. Wie ich schon schrieb: langweilig. Diese Diskussion läuft seit über drei Jahren in allen Blogs, sogar unter Juristen. Und nun hat man wieder eine Sau, die laienhaft, aber medienwirksam, durchs Dorf getrieben wird.



Das Retourverhalten (und die Häufigkeit) ist doch laut Amazon gar nicht der Kündigungsgrund (das wäre ja auch zu auffällig), sondern die angeblich "unberechtigte" Reklame.

Was und wie allerdings "unberechtigt" reklamiert wurde, darüber schweigt sich Amazon ja wohlfein aus.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es wäre angreifbar, wenn Amazon daraus abgeleitet hätte, die Reklamation selbst zu verweigern. Was sie aber nicht getan haben.
> 
> Im Prinzip kann ein Händler den weiteren Handel schon nach einer einzigen Reklamation verweigern. Beispiel: Du bestellst etwas ganz spezielles (aber kein Einzelstück) und der Händler bricht sich einen ab um es Dir zu liefern, hat enorme Lieferkosten usw. Dann rückabwickelst Du das Geschäft. Der Händler findet das nicht lustig und lehnt in Zukunft jedes weitere Geschäft mit Dir ab -> Völlig legitim. Auch wenn er sagt, dass er das nur auf Grund der negativen Erfahrung mit Dir macht.



Das ist streitbar, ob das legitim ist. Aber man würde vermutlich damit durchkommen.

Aber auch das ist ja nicht die Aussage, die Amazon getroffen hat.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber auch das ist ja nicht die Aussage, die Amazon getroffen hat.



Die Aussage spielt - so lange es nicht um Diskriminierung geht - überhaupt keine Rolle. Auch wenn die gelieferte Begründung sinnlos ist (da es gar keine "unberechtigte" Reklamationen gibt. 

Ich nehme an, mit "unberechtigt" ist hier eher gemeint, dass der Kunde die Ware vermutlich zu ausgiebig "getestet" hat und entsprechende Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden waren. Die Formulierung ist ungünstig, aber das spielt auch keine Rolle, weil sie ja gar nicht notwendig ist. 

Dass Amazon die Details nicht öffentlich macht, ist doch klar. Wenn, dann macht man das vor Gericht und nicht vorher. Wieso sollte man das sonst ohne Not machen?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was und wie allerdings "unberechtigt" reklamiert wurde, darüber schweigt sich Amazon ja wohlfein aus.


Das wiederum ist ihr gutes Recht und sogar ihre Pflicht, denn eine Zeitung ist kein Gericht und der gesamte Geschäftsvorgang unterliegt erst einmal dem Datenschutz. Auch im Interesse und zum Schutz des Kunden

Unberechtigte Reklamationen entstehen erfahrungsgemäß immer dann, wenn Kunden das Widerrufsrecht verstreichen ließen und danach mit zum Teil abenteuerlichen Argumenten reklamieren, um den Kauf doch noch rückabzuwickeln. Hier kommen auf den Händler noch zusätzliche Kosten zu, da Prüfungen auch Geld und Zeit kosten.

Interessanterweise ist Amazon bei so etwas erst einmal extrem kulant und nimmt auch Kaufgegenstände nach Verstreichen der Frist anfangs ziemlich konfliktfrei zurück. Häufen sich solche Vorgänge, würde wohl jeder Händler einen Schlussstrich ziehen. Der Witz ist ja, dass Amazon erst einmal Verkaufsangebote macht und der Kunde mit seiner Bestellung ein Willenserklärung abgibt. Erst wenn wirklich geliefert und bezahlt wurde, kommt der Vertrag letztendlich zustande. Im Falle übermäßiger Retouren und Reklamationen kann man dem Kunden u.U. sogar Betrug unterstellen, weil er nie willens war, den Kauf auch komplett abzuwickeln bzw. nicht doch noch vom Widerruf Gebrauch zu machen. Das ist rechtlich ein sehr schmaler Grat, aber es ist letztendlich dann das Vertragsrecht, das dem Verkäufer zugesteht, eine Willenserklärung des Käufers nicht mehr annehmen zu müssen. Genau dafür wurde es ja auch gemacht. Es gibt durchaus Urteile, in denen das Verhaltensmuster der Käufer nachweislich so eindeutig ausgelegt war, dass man nicht mehr vom normalen Käuferverhalten sprechen kann. Dann hat eben auch mal der Kunde Pech.



> Die Formulierung ist ungünstig,


Sie ist im juristischen Sinne eindeutig und sogar richtig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Aussage spielt - so lange es nicht um Diskriminierung geht - überhaupt keine Rolle.



Natürlich. Diskriminierung ist nur ein Grund, warum die Vertragsfreiheit eingeschränkt ist.

Wenn ich dir dein gesetzlich zustehendes Streikrecht mit der Begründung, du hast es zu oft benutzt, verwehre, dann diskrimiere ich dich nicht. Trotzdem begehe ich damit Unrecht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Auch wenn die gelieferte Begründung sinnlos ist (da es gar keine "unberechtigte" Reklamationen gibt.



Wenn sie einfach nur "sinnlos" wäre, wäre es ja kein Problem. Nur diese Begründung ist juristisch angreifbar, und daher unklug.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, mit "unberechtigt" ist hier eher gemeint, dass der Kunde die Ware vermutlich zu ausgiebig "getestet" hat und entsprechende Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden waren. Die Formulierung ist ungünstig, aber das spielt auch keine Rolle, weil sie ja gar nicht notwendig ist.



Richtig, eine Begründung ist nicht notwendig. Aber wenn man eine abgibt, sollte sich schon gut sein. Das ist die von Amazon abgegebene aber nicht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass Amazon die Details nicht öffentlich macht, ist doch klar. Wenn, dann macht man das vor Gericht und nicht vorher. Wieso sollte man das sonst ohne Not machen?



Weil der User FormatC wundert, dass der betroffenen Kunde keine näheren Angabe macht. Es gehören doch zwei dazu. Warum soll hier nur einseitig einer seine Karten offenlegen?



FormatC schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist ihr gutes Recht und sogar ihre Pflicht, denn eine Zeitung ist kein Gericht und der gesamte Geschäftsvorgang unterliegt erst einmal dem Datenschutz. Auch im Interesse und zum Schutz des Kunden
> 
> Unberechtigte Reklamationen entstehen erfahrungsgemäß immer dann, wenn Kunden das Widerrufsrecht verstreichen ließen und danach mit zum Teil abenteuerlichen Argumenten reklamieren, um den Kauf doch noch rückabzuwickeln. Hier kommen auf den Händler noch zusätzliche Kosten zu, da Prüfungen auch Geld und Zeit kosten.
> 
> Interessanterweise ist Amazon bei so etwas erst einmal extrem kulant und nimmt auch Kaufgegenstände nach Verstreichen der Frist anfangs ziemlich konfliktfrei zurück. Häufen sich solche Vorgänge, würde wohl jeder Händler einen Schlussstrich ziehen. Der Witz ist ja, dass Amazon erst einmal Verkaufsangebote macht und der Kunde mit seiner Bestellung ein Willenserklärung abgibt. Erst wenn wirklich geliefert und bezahlt wurde, kommt der Vertrag letztendlich zustande. Im Falle übermäßiger Retouren und Reklamationen kann man dem Kunden u.U. sogar Betrug unterstellen, weil er nie willens war, den Kauf auch komplett abzuwickeln bzw. nicht vom Widerruf Gebrauch zu machen. Das ist rechtlich ein sehr schmaler Grat, aber es ist letztendlich dann das Vertragsrecht, das dem Verkäufer zugesteht, eine Willenserklärung des Käufers nicht annehmen zu müssen. Genau dafür wurde es ja auch gemacht. Es gibt durchaus Urteile, in denen das Verhaltensmuster der Käufer nachweislich so eindeutig ausgelegt war, dass man nicht mehr vom normalen Käuferverhalten sprechen kann. dann hat auch mal der Kunde Pech.



Das mit dem ins Bett gehen, war wohl nur so eine Floskel oder wie?

Wenn der Kunde die Frist verstreichen ließ (was ja nur eine Mutmassung ist), dann wäre der Widerruf nie wirksam erklärt worden und Amazon hätte ihn nicht abwickeln müssen. Scheinbar ist Amazon aber wohl von der Wirksamkeit der Frist ausgegangen, wenn sie doch rückabgewickelt haben. 

Wenn sie nach Verstreichen der Frist nur aus Kulanz rückabwicklen, dann ist das ja Amazons eigenen Entscheidung. Dazu verpflichtet wären sie nicht.

Da der Kunde bei seinem Widerruf nie Gründe angeben muss, ist ein Betrug schwer nachweisbar.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



> Das mit dem ins Bett gehen, war wohl nur so eine Floskel oder wie?


Surface  Pro FTW. Aber jetzt ist auch hier mal Schluss


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Surface  Pro FTW. Aber jetzt ist auch hier mal Schluss



Mir macht das nichts, ich muss erst um 7 aufstehen


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir dein gesetzlich zustehendes Streikrecht mit der Begründung,  du hast es zu oft benutzt, verwehre, dann diskrimiere ich dich nicht.  Trotzdem begehe ich damit Unrecht.


Ganz schlechter Vergleich,  da es hierzulande kein Individual-, sondern ein Kollektivrecht ist, für  das ganz bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllt sein müssen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn sie nach Verstreichen der Frist nur aus Kulanz rückabwicklen, dann ist das ja Amazons eigenen Entscheidung. Dazu verpflichtet wären sie nicht.


Wo steht in dem PCGH Artikel eigentlich das sie rückabgewickelt haben?


> Amazon begründete den  Schritt Folgendermaßen: "Nach eingehender Überprüfung haben wir  festgestellt, dass Sie unberechtigt Artikel reklamiert haben. Wie  angekündigt, können wir daher zukünftig leider keine weiteren  Bestellungen entgegennehmen und schließen Ihr Amazon.de-Konto mit  sofortiger Wirkung."


Ich lese da nur was von unrechtmäßiger Reklamation und eine Reklamation ist immer noch was anderes, als ein Widerruf nach Fernabsatzgesetz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ganz schlechter Vergleich,  da es hierzulande kein Individual-, sondern ein Kollektivrecht ist, für  das ganz bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllt sein müssen.



Nimm Urlaub, statt Streik. Außerdem ging es um den Vergleich. Ich kann dir mit rechtlich unhaltbaren Begründungen nicht dir zustehenden gesetzlichen Rechte aushebeln.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wo steht in dem PCGH Artikel eigentlich das sie rückabgewickelt haben?



Nirgends, ich bin nur auf den Text von FormatC eingegangen, der diesbezüglich gemutmaßt hat.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich lese da nur was von unrechtmäßiger Reklamation und eine Reklamation ist immer noch was anderes, als ein Widerruf nach Fernabsatzgesetz.



Dieser Abschnitt hier:



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Sprecherin des Unternehmens bemühte sich zudem darum klarzustellen, dass bei Amazon keine Konten wegen hoher Retouren-Quote gesperrt werden, sondern nur bei Missbrauch.



Also unterstellt Amazon ein "Missbrauch" des Retourverhalten des Kunden.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dieser Abschnitt hier:
> 
> Also unterstellt Amazon ein "Missbrauch" des Retourverhalten des Kunden.


Zwar geht ein Artikel auch Retour, wenn man vom Widerrufsrecht nach Fernabsatzgesetz gebrauch macht, aber er geht ebenso Retour, wenn man ihn, aufgrund eines wie auch immer gearteten Mangels, reklamiert. Von daher ergibt sich daraus nicht, dass der Kunde übermäßig vom Widerruf nach Fernabsatzgesetz gebrauch gemacht hat. Und wenn ich mir dann nochmal den Teil aus Amazons Begründung anschaue:


> "Nach eingehender Überprüfung haben wir  festgestellt, dass Sie unberechtigt Artikel reklamiert haben.


Dann hört sich das für mich danach an, dass man (massig) Artikel mit der Begründung eingeschickt hat, das die einen wie auch immer gearteten Mangel aufweisen, obwohl dem nach Prüfung von Seiten Amazons so nicht ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Laut Artikel geht es aber scheinbar doch um die Anzahl der Retouren. Zumal auch die Mehrheit der User hier im Thread es wohl so verstanden haben.


----------



## Ibe1970 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ich selbst habe bei Amazon und EBay wohl eine Rücksendequote von ca. 1:50. Meistens wegen Materialfehlern oder anderen Mängeln. Ich informierte mich aber auch vorher über das Produkt und finde es geradezu unverschämt sich zB. 3 Handys schicken zu lassen und zwei davon zurück zu senden! Wer will die Dinger dann noch haben und der Händler hat dann nur Kosten und Ärger an der Backe! Solche Kunden braucht niemand!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



> Laut Artikel geht es aber scheinbar doch um die Anzahl der Retouren. Zumal auch die Mehrheit der User hier im Thread es wohl so verstanden haben.


Genau da aber liegt das Problem. Die Presse lebt vom Boulevard, nicht von Fakten. Ich schrieb es ja bereits in meinem Eingangspost, dass man sich nur dann überhaupt eine Beurteilung (kein Urteil!) anmaßen kann, wenn man beide Seiten im Original gehört und auch beiden Beteiligten die gleichen Fragen gestellt hat. Die Presse ist da ein sehr schlechter Berichterstatter, da alles fehlt, was einen sachlichen, investigativen Bericht ausgemacht hätte. Yellow Press, mehr nicht.

Eine Retoure (Rücksendung) kann vieles sein, von der Nutzung des Widerrufsrechtes samt Rückgabe bis hin zum Erschleichen von Rückabwicklungen durch das Reklamieren vorgeblicher Mängel. Genau darüber sagt der Zeitungsartikel aber überhaupt nichts aus, weil er lediglich ungeprüfte Aussagen eines Kunden aufnimmt, was ich im weiteren Verlauf der Diskussion als fehlende Diskussionsgrundlage bezeichnet habe. Auf Grund des vermittelten Kenntnisstands ist niemand hier in der Lage, auch nur annähernd objektiv zu urteilen. Wenn Amazon selbst bereits von Missbrauch spricht, dann muss man sich sehr sicher sein, dass man sich in einer rechtlich gut zementierten Position befindet. Wobei ich dies im Artikel völlig anders herauslese, denn das mit dem "Missbrauch" im letzten Absatz des Artikels sagt nicht aus, dass es Amazon dem Kunden auch konkret unterstellt.. Die Mitarbeiter sollten zudem geschult genug sein, nicht vor Klatschreporten übers hingehaltene Stöckchen zu springen. Es war eine allgemeine Aussage, weil sich Amazon zum konkreten Fall mit Sicherheit so gar nicht im Detail geäußert hat.

Vielleicht sollten wir an dieser Stelle erst einmal über die Verantwortung der Presse zu einer sachlichen und fundierten Berichterstattung diskutieren, die hier so nicht stattgefunden hat. Als Autor eines solchen Artikels hätte ich nämlich auch den vorgeblich geschädigten Kunden viel genauer zum bemängelten Verhalten befragt, um beide Seiten zu hören und ggf. Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen. So aber ist der betreffende Artikel, wie übrigens auch dieser Thread, nichts anderes als Quotenhascherei der billigsten Sorte. In dubio pro reo gilt in gleichem Maße für beide, Amazon und die gekündigten Kunden. Die Präsumtion der Unschuld hat gefälligst auch die Trivialpresse erst einmal zu akzeptieren. Wie so ein dilettantisches Laienspiel dann enden kann, sieht man beim Fall Kachelmann (Alice S. mit der BILD) nur all zu gut. Die hier vorliegende, ellenlange Schilderung aus Sicht des Kunden liest sich ja ganz nett, weil sie Emotionen weckt und den Kunden gleichzeitig als Opfer stilisiert, nur ist sie nicht sachlich. BZ eben.



> „Ich habe fünf Kinder. Wenn ich für sie Kleidung kaufte, habe ich natürlich in verschiedenen Größen bestellt, das zurückgeschickt, was nicht passte“


Bei 5 Kindern hat er also beispielsweise 15 Hosen gleichzeitig bestellt (für jedes Kind zusätzlich eine Größe drunter und noch eine darüber), um sich dann die passenden fünf Hosen herauszusuchen. Das Widerrufsrecht deckt zwar den Kauf eines Produktes einschließlich der Möglichkeit ab, es beim Nichtgefallen zurückzuschicken, jedoch nicht den Kauf ganzer Kollektionen auf Vorrat, um dann das passende Teil herauszupicken. Wer bereits mit Vorsatz regelmäßig mehr bestellt, als er später nachweislich kaufen will bzw. dies dann auch getan hat und sich dieses Verhalten zudem als eindeutiges Muster über Jahre abzeichnet und nachweisen, dann hat Amazon nicht nur gute Karten, sondern laut Vertragsgesetz alles Recht der Welt, dieses Geschäftsverhältnis von sich aus zu beenden. Hier hoffe ich wirklich mal auf ein ordentliches und klares Grundsatzurteil.

Gegenbeispiel:
Ich habe letzte Woche am Donnerstag meiner Frau bei Amazon ein Paar Salewa Outdoor-Schuhe bestellt, wobei UK Größe 6 eben NICHT zu 100% identisch mit einer deutschen 39, jedoch ähnlich ist. Die Schuhe kamen am Freitag und waren einen winzigen Hauch zu klein. Also habe ich den Kauf mit genauer Angabe des Grundes widerrufen und die Ware retourniert, sowie im Gegenzug die nächstgrößere Größe bestellt, die dann am Montag kam und natürlich behalten wird. Gegen so ein Verhalten wird Amazon sicher nichts einzuwenden haben. 

Wäre ich aber der Logik des Berliner Presseopfers gefolgt, hätte ich gleich eine 5,5, eine 6 und eine 6.5 bestellt und dann einfach die zwei unpassenden Paare zurück geschickt. Dass Amazon das so nicht gepasst hätte, liegt ja wohl auf der Hand. Mal abgesehen von den von vornherein zu Lasten Amazons anfallenden Transportkosten, erhöht sich auch der Logistik- und Verwaltungsaufwand erheblich und die mit Absicht zu viel bestellten Artikel stehen während der gesamten Zeit außerdem auch nicht für den Verkauf zur Verfügung. Es werden also nicht nur unnötige Kosten verursacht, sondern möglicherweise sogar auch Umsätze verhindert. So etwas würde ich mir als Händler auf Dauer auch nicht gefallen lassen. Vertragsgesetz und Tschüss.

In diesem Zusammenhang verweise ich gern auf einen Thread aus dem Jahre 2013 im Blog des von mir geschätzten RA Udo Vetter zu exakt dem gleichen Thema. Wenn man dort mal querliest, wie sich Juristen und Nichtjuristen zerfetzen, dann steigt der Unterhaltungswert im Vergleich zu diesem Thread um ein Vielfaches. Einziger Nachteil: die Argumente und Standpunkte sind seit drei Jahren stets die Gleichen geblieben, gändert hat sich nichts. Und täglich grüßt... naja, ihr wisst schon *gähn*


----------



## yingtao (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Weil er angeblich "unberechtigt" reklamiert hat. Was angesichts der erst im März gefallenen Urteils des BGHs angreifbar ist.



Reklamation ist ungleich Widerruf. Eine Reklamation ist ein Verlangen auf Ausbesserung der vertraglich zugesicherten Leistung und ein Widerruf ist die Auflösung des Vertrages. Wie Amazon sagt wurde das Konto nicht gesperrt wegen zu hoher Rücksendungen sondern weil Artikel unrechtmäßig reklamiert wurden, was der Fall ist wenn z.B. die Ware beschädigt wird. Die zuvor an den Kunden verschickte E-Mail  dass das Konto gesperrt werden würde durch zu hohe Rücklaufquoten hat erstmal nichts mit der Sperrung des Kontos zu tun, da Amazon dafür einen anderen Grund angibt obwohl Amazon keinen Grund angeben muss, wenn sie dem Kunden sein Geld zurückgeben und den Vertrag auflösen. Die ganzen Urteile usw. die du gepostet hast kann man auf den aktuellen Fall nicht anwenden, da es nach aktueller Informationslage um etwas anderes geht.


----------



## crackajack (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Das Widerrufsrecht deckt zwar den Kauf eines Produktes einschließlich der Möglichkeit ab, es beim Nichtgefallen zurückzuschicken, jedoch nicht den Kauf ganzer Kollektionen auf Vorrat, um dann das passende Teil herauszupicken. Wer bereits mit Vorsatz regelmäßig mehr bestellt, als er später nachweislich kaufen will bzw. dies dann auch getan hat und sich dieses Verhalten zudem als eindeutiges Muster über Jahre abzeichnet und nachweisen, dann hat Amazon nicht nur gute Karten, sondern laut Vertragsgesetz alles Recht der Welt, dieses Geschäftsverhältnis von sich aus zu beenden. Hier hoffe ich wirklich mal auf ein ordentliches und klares Grundsatzurteil.


Interessant. Im Laden kann ich also ein- und dieselbe Ware in versch. Größen probieren, online muss ich aber darauf vertrauen das die Größenangabe passt, ansonsten ist Vorgang wiederholen angesagt?

Dann sollte amazon aber noch weit mehr wert darauf legen das Größenangaben zu 100% passen. Bei manchen/vielen (?) Sachen fehlt schlicht weiterführende Info was nun unter L zu verstehen ist. 
Jedenfalls musste ich auf die Webseite des Herstellers um zu erfahren das mir Trainingsanzüge wohl in L passen (was sie dann wirklich taten) während ich ansonsten bei Shirts XXL nehmen muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



crackajack schrieb:


> Interessant. Im Laden kann ich also ein- und dieselbe Ware in versch. Größen probieren, online muss ich aber darauf vertrauen das die Größenangabe passt, ansonsten ist Vorgang wiederholen angesagt?
> 
> Dann sollte amazon aber noch weit mehr wert darauf legen das Größenangaben zu 100% passen. Bei manchen/vielen (?) Sachen fehlt schlicht weiterführende Info was nun unter L zu verstehen ist.
> Jedenfalls musste ich auf die Webseite des Herstellers um zu erfahren das mir Trainingsanzüge wohl in L passen (was sie dann wirklich taten) während ich ansonsten bei Shirts XXL nehmen muss.



Genau aus diesem Grund wurde das Widerrufsrecht für Fernabsatzverträge eingeführt. 

Schön, dass hier manche das ganze noch kritisch hinterfragen und nicht kritiklos einem globalen Wirtschaftsunternehmen hinterherlaufen, dass permanet negativ auffällt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ich emfinde es als Ungeheuerlichkeit von den Internetversendern, willkürlich Menschen auszusperren und zu zweiteklasse  Kunden zu degradieren. Ich z.B. bestellte gerade zehn i7-5960X, probierte das OC-Verhalten aller aus, behielt den einzigen mit Werten über 4,7GHz. Die restlichen neun sendete ich ordentlich gesäubert und ohne sichtbare Montagespuren wieder zurück. Und jetzt wurde ich völlig ohne Grund gesperrt. Das ist doch ein Skandal! Ich habe das Recht, Waren auszuprobieren! Genauso die letzten Klamotten bei Zalando. Ich habe sie nur über eine Feier am Wochenende angezogen und dann zurückgesendet. Wieso bin ich da jetzt besperrt?

(Sarkasmus Ende)
Jeder Händler kann sich seinen Kundenkreis aussuchen, wo ist das Problem? Braucht man jeden Onlinehändler? Es gibt genug alternativen. Spannend würde es, wenn die Onlinehändler schwarze Listen hätten und diese untereinander austauschen, wie es Vermieter mit Mietnomaden machen. Haus und Grund z.B. pflegt solche Listen.



crackajack schrieb:


> Interessant. Im Laden kann ich also ein- und  dieselbe Ware in versch. Größen probieren, online muss ich aber darauf  vertrauen das die Größenangabe passt, ansonsten ist Vorgang wiederholen  angesagt?


Richtig, aber im Laden um die Ecke kaufst Du auch Klamotten, die schon zwanzig Menschen vor Dir angezogen haben. Wer schickt nicht original versendete Hardware nicht umgehend zurück? Die kann in der Regel nur noch im billigeren Zweitladen, z.B. Alternate Schnäppchen, feilgeboten werden. Zu den Klamotten gibt es eine üblche Quote der Rücksendungen. Wer die massiv überschreitet, ist kein gewinnbringender Kunde mehr. Warum sollte man mit dem eine Geschäftsbeziehung pflegen? Ich z.B. kaufe seit 10 zehn Jahren bei Otto, denn die machen bei Bekleidung alles richtig. Die Fotos sind relativ farbecht, die Größenangaben umfassen, es wird hinreichend Information zu Materialen gegeben. Bestellen und passt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund wurde das Widerrufsrecht für Fernabsatzverträge eingeführt.
> Schön, dass hier manche das ganze noch kritisch hinterfragen und nicht kritiklos einem globalen Wirtschaftsunternehmen hinterherlaufen, dass permanet negativ auffällt.



Sogar im Laden ist die Stückzahl dessen, was man mit in die Kabine nehmen kann, begrenzt. Es geht darum, sich nicht einen gesamten Musterkatalog auf Verdacht schicken zu lassen, sondern bei Nichtgefallen den Artikel zurückschicken zu (und bedarfsweise auch tauschen) können. Es liegt stets im Interesse beider Partner, dass eine für beide Seiten gewinnbringende Geschäftsbeziehung entsteht. Genau so, wie der Kunde ja nichts ein einem bestimmten Shop kaufen muss, kann sich der Verkäufer im Gegenzug vorbehalten, nicht jeden als Kunden zu akzeptieren. Das ist weder ehrenrührig noch verstößt es gegen geltendes Recht.

Ich habe ja eben geschrieben, wie ich es handhabe. Komischerweise habe ich damit nämlich keine Probleme. Und für all jene, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: es geht NICHT darum, dass der Widerruf nicht akzeptiert bzw. kein Tausch bei falscher Größe gewährleistet wird. Der betreffende Kunde hat von vornherein immer gleich ganze Kollektionen bestellt, um dann zu Hause zu selektieren und den großen Rest später kostenlos abholen zu lassen. Amazon ist kein Bringedienst und auch nicht Kleider auf Rädern. Und was wir alle nicht wissen: vielleicht geht es auch um den Amazon-Marketplace und ein Drittanbieter hat sich bei Amazon über das Kundengebahren bschwert. Das steht nämlich auch nicht in dem luschig recherchierten BZ-Artikel. BZ ist schlimmer als BILD, das ist Tränendrüsen-Boulevard vom Feinsten.

Und je mehr Kunden ein Unternehmen hat, um so mehr Konflikte wird es geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> *Sogar im Laden ist die Stückzahl dessen, was man mit in die Kabine nehmen kann, begrenzt. *Es geht darum, sich nicht einen gesamten Musterkatalog auf Verdacht schicken zu lassen, sondern bei Nichtgefallen den Artikel zurückschicken zu (und bedarfsweise auch tauschen) können. Es liegt stets im Interesse beider Partner, dass eine für beide Seiten gewinnbringende Geschäftsbeziehung entsteht. Genau so, wie der Kunde ja nichts ein einem bestimmten Shop kaufen muss, kann sich der Verkäufer im Gegenzug vorbehalten, nicht jeden als Kunden zu akzeptieren. Das ist weder ehrenrührig noch verstößt es gegen geltendes Recht.



Das ist richtig. Die Anzahl wie oft ich allerdings in die Kabine gehen und dabei die maximale Anzahl an Kleidung mitnehmen, ist hingegen nicht begrenzt. Zumindest ist mir kein Laden bekannt, der das so handhabt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Die Anzahl wie oft ich allerdings in die Kabine gehen und dabei die maximale Anzahl an Kleidung mitnehmen, ist hingegen nicht begrenzt. Zumindest ist mir kein Laden bekannt, der das so handhabt.


Du kannst ja auch bei Amazon mehrmals bestellen. Hätte der Kaufmich das eher so gehandhabt wie ich, wäre er heute nicht in der Yellow-Press. ich finde es viel schlimmer, wie sich manche Leute zur Medien-Hure machen lassen.


----------



## Ibe1970 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Im Laden muss das Geschäft aber auch kein Transportunternehmen bezahlen, der die Ware in die Kabine und zurück transportiert! Und wenn ich zB. 3 Paar Schuhe bestelle und schon vorher weiß, dass i h nur ein ein Paar behalte brauche ich mich nicht zu wundern wenn der Versender irgendwann die Nase voll hat!


----------



## Flipbo219 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich emfinde es als Ungeheuerlichkeit von den Internetversendern, willkürlich Menschen auszusperren und zu zweiteklasse  Kunden zu degradieren.



Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal deine sarkastische Aussage damit ich was zu zitieren habe. 
Diesen ganzen sozialen Shitstorm zu dem Thema kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. 

Amazon habe ich als Prime-Kunde bisher als unglaublich kulantes Unternehmen kennen gelernt. Mal zwei Beispiele mit denen die bei mir punkten konnten:

- Letztes Jahr habe ich eine CD bestellt die mit einem zerkratzen Cover bei mir ankam. Also da angerufen und alles geklärt. Ergebnis war das der Kollege am Telefon fand, dass zurückschicken bei einer "kaputten" 6€ CD nicht lohnt und mir deshalb eine neue für Umsonst zurückgeschickt. Ergo hatte ich 2. 

- Anfang des Jahres habe ich Chucks bestellt. Leider kam das Paket geöffnet an. Amazon tat das super Leid und hat mir 50% Rabatt auf meine Jahresmitgliedschaft gegeben und mir auch noch 1/3 der Chucks zurückerstattet, da ich ja nicht sichergehen konnte ob die noch original sind. (Nach Vergleich mit ein paar alten Schuhen sind die das glaube ich auch. )

Deshalb muss der Typ, der gesperrt wurde sich in meinen Augen einfach falsch verhalten haben. Denn Grundlos passiert sowas nicht. Und vielleicht nennt Amazon auch einfach keinen Grund um den Typen jetzt nicht vor aller Welt mit irgendeiner Peinlichkeit bloßzustellen. Ist natürlich pure Spekulation.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich bin seit Jahren Amazon-Vielbesteller und hatte´, seit ich dabei bin, NIE Probleme. 
Kulanz, Preisnachlässe, nette Hotline.  Alles nur zur besten Zufriedenheit.

Zu jedem Streit gehören immer zwei und je länger ich mir das so überlege, um so weniger möchte ich den Bestellfreak als Nachbarn. 
Das sind die typisch deutschen Nörgler und Schmarotzer, die auf Kosten der Gemeinschaft die Rechtslage unverschämt ausnutzen.
Und wenn es dann mal schief geht, gleich zum Käseblatt um die Ecke rennen und die Story versilbern. Typisches Erdbeerkäse-Niveau.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Was ist eigentlich "die Rechtslage unverschämt ausnutzen"  ?

Das wurde dem Kunden ja hier schon ein paar mal unterstellt, aber eine sinnvolle Antwort konnte bisher keiner nennen.

Jemand der seine gesetzlichen Rechte wahrnimmt, nutzt diese nicht "unverschämt" aus, er nutzt sie schlicht und ergreifend. Aber die User die sich darüber beschweren, sind vermutlich auch diesselben, die Gewerkschaften unterstellen, sie würden das Streikrecht "unverschämt ausnutzen".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht sollten wir an dieser Stelle erst einmal über die Verantwortung der Presse zu einer sachlichen und fundierten Berichterstattung diskutieren, die hier so nicht stattgefunden hat. Als Autor eines solchen Artikels hätte ich nämlich auch den vorgeblich geschädigten Kunden viel genauer zum bemängelten Verhalten befragt, um beide Seiten zu hören und ggf. Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen. ...


So etwas kann man von öffentlich rechtlichen Journalisten erwarten. Die Privaten Medien verkaufen einzig um des Gewinns wegen, nicht der aus- und abgewogene Information wegen. Deinem Beitrag ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Danke!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Jemand der seine gesetzlichen Rechte wahrnimmt, nutzt diese nicht  "unverschämt" aus, er nutzt sie schlicht und ergreifend. ...


Richtig, hat denn der angegriffene Händler irgendetwas gegen bestehende Gesetze gemacht? Nein. Wo ist das Problem, das habe ich bis jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jemand der seine gesetzlichen Rechte wahrnimmt, nutzt diese nicht "unverschämt" aus, er nutzt sie schlicht und ergreifend. Aber die User die sich darüber beschweren, sind vermutlich auch diesselben, die Gewerkschaften unterstellen, sie würden das Streikrecht "unverschämt ausnutzen".


Ich bin zahlendes Gewerkschaftsmitglied, wobei der VdJ da eher so eine Art Zwitter ist. Nur verstehe ich immer noch nicht: was hat das Streikrecht mit dem Fernabsatzgesetz zu tun? Dem kann ich einfach nicht folgen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Ich bin zahlendes Gewerkschaftsmitglied, wobei der VdJ da eher so eine Art Zwitter ist. Nur verstehe ich immer noch nicht: was hat das Streikrecht mit dem Fernabsatzgesetz zu tun? Dem kann ich einfach nicht folgen.



Es geht um die ungerechtfertige Behauptung, Leute würden "Rechte unverschämt ausnutzen".

Sofern man Rechte, die einem gesetzlich zustehen, im Rahmen eben jenes Gesetzes wahrnimmt, nutzt man da gar nichts unverschämt aus. Aber gerade bei den Streiks der GDL oder der VC, wird ja gerne unterstellt, die würden das Streikrecht "ausnutzen".

Sowas sind halt böswilligen Unterstellungen. Und du hast ja selbst geschrieben, dass solche Leute, wie der Kunde bei Amazon "die Rechtslage unverschämt ausnutzen" würden.

Lustig, wo du doch selbst schreibst, es gäbe nicht genug Informationen. Das Amazon auch genauso gut der böse in der Geschichte sein kann, kommt dir erst gar nicht in den Sinn. Weil ja globale Wirtschaftsunternehmen (vorallem Amazon ) ja in der Vergangenheit immer mit positiv aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich "die Rechtslage unverschämt ausnutzen"  ?
> 
> Das wurde dem Kunden ja hier schon ein paar mal unterstellt, aber eine sinnvolle Antwort konnte bisher keiner nennen......



Das ist wie bei der Commerzbank. Bei den Cum-Cum-Geschäften bewegt man sich auch im Rahmen der Rechtslage. Da muss man schon Verständnis für aufbringen. 

Jedem Händler steht es frei zu entscheiden mit wem er Handeln möchte. Wenn ein Kunde mehr Kosten als Gewinn verursacht, dann trennt man sich halt von ihm. 

Amazon ist eigentlich sehr kulant. Ich hoffe das bleibt so und wird nicht durch ein schamloses Ausnutzen der "Rechtslage" zerstört.


----------



## Flipbo219 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht um die ungerechtfertige Behauptung, Leute würden "Rechte unverschämt ausnutzen".



Die Frage ist ja wann kann man vom ausnutzen sprechen? Ich definiere das mal für mich kurz mit einem kleinen Beispiel: 
Provozierte Auffahrunfälle bei denen Betrüger die Rechtslage ausnutzen. 

Und hinter Gewerkschaften stehe ich voll und ganz. Wenigstens gibt es noch ein paar wenige die für Ihre Sache kämpfen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Sowas sind halt böswilligen Unterstellungen. Und du hast ja selbst geschrieben, dass solche Leute, wie der Kunde bei Amazon "die Rechtslage unverschämt ausnutzen" würden.....


Ich erkläre es Dir. Es gibt hier eine Diskussion zu einem Menschen, der bei Amazon gespeert wurde. Warum, wissen wir nicht, was alles vorgefallen ist, wissen wir nicht, ob es juristisch einwandfrei ist, wissen wir nicht.

Wie beschreiben darum angelehnt an den Artikel Beispiele, z.B. meines mit zehn bestellten CPUs, anhand derer wir mögliche und sinnvolle Verhaltensweisen von Händlern und Kunden darlegen. In diesen Beispielen geht es auch um Ausnutzen und es sind bewußt extreme Beispiele, die aber auf Basis zumindest meiner Erfahrung durchaus gehäuft vorkommen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass wir dem im Artikel beschriebenen Kunden dieses Verhalten unterstellen, wir VERMUTEN auf Basis unserer Erfahrung nur, dass es so oder so ähnlich sein könnte. Den Unterschied verstehst Du nicht? Man nennt so etwas Abstraktionsvermögen.


Gesendet von meinem High Tech Pentium III mit Plappertalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Das ist wie bei der Commerzbank. Bei den Cum-Cum-Geschäften bewegt man sich auch im Rahmen der Rechtslage. Da muss man schon Verständnis für aufbringen.



Entweder ist es legal oder es ist nicht legal. Wo soll da jetzt das Problem sein?



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Jedem Händler steht es frei zu entscheiden mit wem er Handeln möchte. Wenn ein Kunde mehr Kosten als Gewinn verursacht, dann trennt man sich halt von ihm.



Lies dir den Thread durch. Das war nie die Begründung seitens Amazon. 



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Amazon ist eigentlich sehr kulant. Ich hoffe das bleibt so und wird nicht durch ein schamloses Ausnutzen der "Rechtslage" zerstört.



Und ich hoffe (obwohl ich eigentlich dagegen bin), dass TTIP doch eingeführt wird, damit die ganzen Amazon-Verfechter mal sehen können, wie es zugeht, wenn der Konzern das Sagen hat und Verbraucherechte bis zur Unkenntlichkeit geschleift werden.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja wann kann man vom ausnutzen sprechen? Ich definiere das mal für mich kurz mit einem kleinen Beispiel:
> Provozierte Auffahrunfälle bei denen Betrüger die Rechtslage ausnutzen.



Ist eine Straftat:

StGB - Einzelnorm

Das Problem ist hier nicht, dass da eine Rechtslage ausgenutzt wird (es sein denn du kannst mir sagen welche), sondern, dass die Beweisführung schwierig ist. 



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Und hinter Gewerkschaften stehe ich voll und ganz. Wenigstens gibt es noch ein paar wenige die für Ihre Sache kämpfen.



Schön sowas noch zu lesen. Da gibt es mMn (leider) zu wenig Verständnis in der Bevölkerung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich erkläre es Dir. Es gibt hier eine Diskussion zu einem Menschen, der bei Amazon gespeert wurde. Warum, wissen wir nicht, was alles vorgefallen ist, wissen wir nicht, ob es juristisch einwandfrei ist, wissen wir nicht.
> 
> Wie beschreiben darum angelehnt an den Artikel Beispiele, z.B. meines mit zehn bestellten CPUs, anhand derer wir mögliche und sinnvolle Verhaltensweisen von Händlern und Kunden darlegen. In diesen Beispielen geht es auch um Ausnutzen und es sind bewußt extreme Beispiele, die aber auch Basis zumindest meiner Erfahrung durchaus gehäuft vorkommen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass wir dem im Artikel beschriebenen Kunden dieses Verhalten unterstellen, wir VERMUTEN auf Basis unserer Erfahrung nur, dass es so oder so ähnlich sein könnte. Den Unterschied verstehst Du nicht? Man nennt so etwas Abstraktionsvermögen.
> 
> ...



Und ich *vermute* eben, dass Amazon hier versucht, Kunden die ihre gesetzlichen Rechte wahrnehmen, auszusperren, ein Vorgang der juristisch nicht haltbar ist.

Aufgrund der Ereignisse von Amazon in der Vergangenheit eine genauso gut vorstellbares Szenario. 

Warum soll ich einseitig einem globalen Wirtschaftsunternehmen glauben, dass sowieso kein Interesse an Verbraucherrechten hat?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Vielleicht noch eine kleine Hintergrundinfo, die ich in einem Gespräch mit einem befreundeten Anwalt erfahren habe:
Amazon gewährt, rein aus Kulanz, sogar 30 Tage für die Rücksendung bei Nichtgefallen. Da diese Leistung weit über das hinausgeht, was der Gesetzgeber selbst vorgibt, hat Amazon auch das Recht, dem betreffenden Kunden genau diese freiwillige Leistung nicht nur zu entziehen und in Zukunft zu verweigern, sondern auch Möglichkeiten, einer übergebührlichen Ausnutzung dieser Kulanz  aktiv zu begegnen. Falls der Kunde dieses Kulanzangebot mehrmals und exzessiv in Anspruch genommen hat, kann man durchaus auch von einer missbräuchlichen Nutzung sprechen.



> _Es geht um die ungerechtfertige Behauptung, Leute würden "Rechte unverschämt ausnutzen"._


Leider treffen Moral und Rechtslage in Deutschland immer seltener aufeinander und ich kann nur jedem raten, sich vorher schlau zu machen. Unverschämt ist ein moralischer Wertebegriff, der sehr wohl verwendet werden kann, weil er das Empfinden der Mehrheit derer ausdrückt, die unter den Folgen solcher Kunden indirekt zu leiden haben. Und es ist auch keine Behauptung, sondern eine Meinung, die ich garantiert mit der Mehrheit der ehrlichen Nutzer teile.

Und nein: ich verstehe das mit dem Streikrecht im konkreten Fall überhaupt nicht. Kollektivrecht und Individualrecht zu vermischen ist schon albern, aber was hat das Kollektivrecht jetzt bitteschön mit Amazon-Konten zu tun?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Das ist wie bei der Commerzbank. Bei den Cum-Cum-Geschäften bewegt man sich auch im Rahmen der Rechtslage. Da muss man schon Verständnis für aufbringen. ....





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entweder ist es legal oder es ist nicht legal. Wo soll da jetzt das Problem sein?...



Wenn man auf Moral und Ethik sch**sst ist das natürlich kein Problem.


----------



## seahawk (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Laut Artikel geht es aber scheinbar doch um die Anzahl der Retouren. Zumal auch die Mehrheit der User hier im Thread es wohl so verstanden haben.



Wie wissen aber nicht ob es dabei der Widerruf nach FernAbsG war oder die Retour auf Grund von Mängeln, also im Rahmen der Gewährleistungspflicht des Händlers.  Die erste Option bedarf keines Grundes, die zweite schon. Amazon gibt als Grund Option 2 an. Aber das wir in Deutschland die Vertragsfreiheit haben, kann er sich aufregen wie er will, Amazon muss ihm nichts verkaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich *vermute* eben, dass Amazon hier versucht, Kunden die ihre gesetzlichen Rechte wahrnehmen, auszusperren, ein Vorgang der juristisch nicht haltbar ist.
> 
> Aufgrund der Ereignisse von Amazon in der Vergangenheit eine genauso gut vorstellbares Szenario.
> ...


Ich halte ganz subjektiv bewertet Amazon für keinen seriösen Händler, wenn ich mir die Arbeitsbedingungen im Betrieb anschaue. Ich habe und werde niemals bei Amazon bestellen, solange diese, ich nennen sie menschenunwürdigen Verhältnisse, im Betrieb  herrschen. Eine Sperrung bei Amazon wäre für mich persönlich so bedeutet, wie nicht mehr auf Bild.de mit Adblocker zugreifen zu können. Es wäre mehr ein Segen, um nicht ausversehen beim falschen Händler zu bestellen. 

Die wirklichen Beweggründe von Amazon kennen wir nicht. Es gibt hier einige Vermutung, z.B. Einteilung von Kunden in unterschiedliche Wirtschaftlichkeitsklassen. Genauso, wie man aus Geschäften fliegt, wenn man nur anprobiert und nie etwas kauft, das reicht bei Kindern, die sich stundenlang durch Kosmetik-Probierprodukte testen bis hin zum Hausverbot, kann ein Händler aus willkürlichen Gründen unterschiedliche Bedingungen festlegen. Zumindest sind die Regeln bei Onlinehändler transparent und für jeden gleich. Schaue ich dagegen auf Dinge wie die Schufa und Kreditgebungen, die auf so etwas willkürliches wie den Wohnort zurückgreifen und jedem Kunden ein individuelles Angebot auf Basis eines nicht bekannten Bewertungsverfahren gibt, dann halte ich das für viel kritischer.

Es wäre ungefähr so, als wenn Onlinehändler individuelle Preise und Lieferbedingungen für Kunden hätten. In solchen Fällen würde ich sensibler reagieren, denn laut Verfassung Paragraph 20 Absatz 1 haben wir eine Soziale Markwirtschaft und keinen Neoliberalen Turbokapitalismus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch eine kleine Hintergrundinfo, die ich in einem Gespräch mit einem befreundeten Anwalt erfahren habe:
> Amazon gewährt, rein aus Kulanz, sogar 30 Tage für die Rücksendung bei Nichtgefallen. Da diese Leistung weit über das hinausgeht, was der Gesetzgeber selbst vorgibt, hat Amazon auch das Recht, dem betreffenden Kunden genau diese freiwillige Leistung nicht nur zu entziehen und in Zukunft zu verweigern, sondern auch Möglichkeiten, einer übergebührlichen Ausnutzung dieser Kulanz  aktiv zu begegnen.



Und da wir (wie du treffend festgestellt hast) keine näheren Informationen haben, wissen wir nicht ob das überhaupt passiert ist.

Aber hauptsache mal wieder zugunsten Amazons mutmaßen. 



FormatC schrieb:


> Leider treffen Moral und Rechtslage in Deutschland immer seltener aufeinander und ich kann nur jedem raten, sich vorher schlau zu machen.



Nicht nur in Deutschland. Recht ist allgemein sehr emotionslos. Was ich begrüßenswert finde. Was „Moral“ im Recht anstellt, konnte man schön im Mittealter oder in heutigen islamischen Staaten sehen.

Danke, brauch ich nicht. 



FormatC schrieb:


> Unverschämt ist ein moralischer Wertebegriff, der sehr wohl verwendet werden kann, weil er das Empfinden der Mehrheit derer ausdrückt, die unter den Folgen solcher Kunden indirekt zu leiden haben. Und es ist auch keine Behauptung, sondern eine Meinung, die ich garantiert mit der Mehrheit der ehrlichen Nutzer teile.



Also unterstellst du (ohne nähere Kenntnis der Fakten), dass der besagte Kunde kein „ehrlicher“ Nutzer war?

Worauf stütz du das? Warum soll diese Szenario glaubwürdiger sein, als das, dass Amazon der Böse ist?



FormatC schrieb:


> Und nein: ich verstehe das mit dem Streikrecht im konkreten Fall überhaupt nicht. Kollektivrecht und Individualrecht zu vermischen ist schon albern, aber was hat das Kollektivrecht jetzt bitteschön mit Amazon-Konten zu tun?



Es geht auch nicht um die Art des Rechts, sondern um die Außenwahrnehmung, wenn man das Recht in Anspruch nimmt. War eigentlich deutlich geschrieben.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wenn man auf Moral und Ethik sch**sst ist das natürlich kein Problem.



Ist das dieselbe Moral und Ethik nach der Amazon (übrigens im Einklang mit den Gesetzen) Steuervermeidung im großen Stil betreibt?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich halte ganz subjektiv bewertet Amazon für keinen seriösen Händler, wenn ich mir die Arbeitsbedingungen im Betrieb anschaue. Ich habe und werde niemals bei Amazon bestellen, solange diese, ich nennen sie menschenunwürdigen Verhältnisse, im Betrieb  herrschen. Eine Sperrung bei Amazon wäre für mich persönlich so bedeutet, wie nicht mehr auf Bild.de mit Adblocker zugreifen zu können. Es wäre mehr ein Segen, um nicht ausversehen beim falschen Händler zu bestellen.



Dem Abschnitt schließe ich mich vollinhaltlich an.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die wirklichen Beweggründe von Amazon kennen wir nicht.



Das ist richtig. Aber genauso wie man (völlig legitim) über den Kunden mutmaßen kann, kann man das auch über Amazon.

Angesichts deren vergangen Taten, mutmaße ich, dass Amazon hier versucht, Leute auszuschließen, die gesetzliche Rechte in Anspruch nehmen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt hier einige Vermutung, z.B. Einteilung von Kunden in unterschiedliche Wirtschaftlichkeitsklassen. Genauso, wie man aus Geschäften fliegt, wenn man nur anprobiert und nie etwas kauft, das reicht bei Kindern, die sich stundenlang durch Kosmetik-Probierprodukte testen bis hin zum Hausverbot, kann ein Händler aus willkürlichen Gründen unterschiedliche Bedingungen festlegen.



Sofern ich den Artikel richtig verstehen, hat der Kunde aufgrund mehrere Kinder ein Teil der Artikel (vermutlich die nichtpassende) zurückgeschickt und nicht alles, was er bestellt hat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zumindest sind die Regeln bei Onlinehändler transparent und für jeden gleich. Schaue ich dagegen auf Dinge wie die Schufa und Kreditgebungen, die auf so etwas willkürliches wie den Wohnort zurückgreifen und jedem Kunden ein individuelles Angebot auf Basis eines nicht bekannten Bewertungsverfahren gibt, dann halte ich das für viel kritischer.



Gerade bei diesem Punkt sind die AGBs nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Woher weiß ich als Kunde, wann ich gesperrt werde? Die Formulierung der AGBs ist da nicht wirklich aufschlussreich.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wäre ungefähr so, als wenn Onlinehändler individuelle Preise und Lieferbedingungen für Kunden hätten. In solchen Fällen würde ich sensibler reagieren, denn laut Verfassung Paragraph 20 Absatz 1 haben wir eine Soziale Markwirtschaft und keinen Neoliberalen Turbokapitalismus.



Die Systemfrage wäre ein vortreffliches Thema für einen separaten Thread.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



> Aber hauptsache mal wieder zugunsten Amazons mutmaßen.


Wieso? Dann sollte man es andersherum aber genauso lassen.  



> Und da wir (wie du treffend festgestellt hast) keine näheren Informationen haben, wissen wir nicht ob das überhaupt passiert ist.


Warum füllst Du dann Seite für Seite mit Deiner Meinung? Wir wissen nämlich ÜBERHAUPT nicht, was passiert ist. Das wiederum versuche ich über die letzten Seiten hin zu erklären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Nicht nur in Deutschland. Recht ist allgemein sehr emotionslos. Was ich begrüßenswert finde. Was „Moral“ im Recht anstellt, konnte man schön im Mittealter oder in heutigen islamischen Staaten sehen.
> 
> Danke, brauch ich nicht. ....


Artikel 1:_  (1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt._

Das ist reine Moral und nichts anderes. Und die Ausgrenzung aus Geschäften, ohne dass man sich eines rechtswidrigen Vergehens schuldig gemacht hat, darum sehr kritisch zu bewerten. Das Hausrecht greift meiner Meinung nach nur in geschlossener Privatsphäre, Club und ähnlichem, nicht aber in öffentlich zugänglichen Geschäften. Wie man den Onlinehandel bewerten muss, ist mir noch nicht entgültig klar. Ich habe es einmal in Itzehoe erlebt, als in bestimmten Geschäften Türsteher standen, die potenzielle Kunden per Handzeichen einließen oder abwiesen. Hatte für mich etwas von Konzentrationslager-Rampe und aussortieren. Ganz kritische Sache .... Es ging darum, Flüchtlinge abzuweisen und jeden der so ähnlich aussah, wie sich Türsteher einen Flüchtling vorstellten, wurde abgewiesen.

So energisch, wie Du hier, Karuuzo, für allgemeine Rechte aller Menschen eintrittst, gehe ich ganz fest davon aus, dass Du auch für die Rechtsgleichheit von Flüchtlingen kämpfst, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



FormatC schrieb:


> Wieso? Dann sollte man es andersherum aber genauso lassen.



Warum lassen? Ich gestehe es dir doch absolut zu, zugunsten von Amazon zu mutmaßen. 

Allerdings nehme ich es mir dann auch raus, zulasten Amazons zu mutmaßen.

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum die eine Mutmaßung besser oder schlechter sein soll, als die ander.



FormatC schrieb:


> Warum füllst Du dann Seite für Seite mit Deiner Meinung? Wir wissen nämlich ÜBERHAUPT nicht, was passiert ist. Das wiederum versuche ich über die letzten Seiten hin zu erklären.



Komisch, die anderen User die allen zugunsten Amazons gemutmaßt haben (die also genauso wenig wissen , was passiert ist), hast du nicht versucht in dieser Hinsicht aufzuklären.

Vielleicht, weil es sich mit deiner eigenen Meinung decke? Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt  




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Artikel 1:_  (1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt._
> 
> Das ist reine Moral und nichts anderes.



Es tut mir leid, aber Teil mit Moral muss ich wohl überlesen haben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und die Ausgrenzung aus Geschäften, ohne dass man sich eines rechtswidrigen Vergehens schuldig gemacht hat, darum sehr kritisch zu bewerten. Das Hausrecht greift meiner Meinung nach nur in geschlossener Privatsphäre, Club und ähnlichem, nicht aber in öffentlich zugänglichen Geschäften. Wie man den Onlinehandel bewerten muss, ist mir noch nicht entgültig klar. Ich habe es einmal in Itzehoe erlebt, als in bestimmten Geschäften Türsteher standen, die potenzielle Kunden per Handzeichen einließen oder abwiesen. Hatte für mich etwas von Konzentrationslager-Rampe und aussortieren. Ganz kritische Sache .... Es ging darum, Flüchtlinge abzuweisen und jeden der so ähnlich aussah, wie sich Türsteher einen Flüchtling vorstellten, wurde abgewiesen.
> 
> So energisch, wie Du hier, Karuuzo, für allgemeine Rechte aller Menschen eintrittst, gehe ich ganz fest davon aus, dass Du auch für die Rechtsgleichheit von Flüchtlingen kämpfst, oder?



Ich verweise an dieser Stelle auf die Aussage  des Admins Pokerclock und werde diesbezüglich nichts sagen, da das andernfalls eventuell die Schließung des Threads zur Folge hätte.

Und ich würde dich bitten, auf das Off-Topic zu verzichten.


----------



## Dennisth (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ich frage mich gerade zum Thema folgendes:
Wenn der Vater ja so unschuldig ist, warum haut er dann keine Zahlen raus ala "Ich habe 500 Artikel bestellt und 100 zurück geschickt."?
Ach ja stimmt, dann würde da nämlich raus kommen, dass der Vater von 5 Kindern bestimmt so 500 Artikel bestellt hat und 20-30 behalten hat.

Wenn er ja wegen "zu hoher Retouren" gesperrt wurde und das nicht stimmt, dann sollte es doch ein leichtes sein es der Presse / Öffentlichkeit mitzuteilen. 

Nehmen wir doch mal den Artikel (die Quelle) genauer unter die Lupe:


> Ich habe Fernseher, Computer, Kleidung gekauft. Der Umsatz, den Amazon mit mir in 15 Jahren machte, dürfte enorm sein.


Aha er (Uwe R.) hat also, seiner Meinung nach, für einen enormen Umsatz bei Amazon gesorgt.  Sorry aber wenn ere wirklich ein "goldener" Kunde gewesen wäre, würde Amazon ihn bestimmt nicht sperren.



> Denn als sogenannter Prime-Kunde habe ich mit der Jahresgebühr von 49 Euro die kostenlose Lieferung und Rücknahme für viele Produkte mitbezahlt


Auch wenn man eigentlich nichts dazu sagen müsste: Die Prime-Gebühr ist für einen schnelleren, garantierten Versand und für kostenlose Lieferungen unter dem Mindestbestellwert gedacht und nicht als "Premium" Dienstleistung das ich machen kann was ich will. 



> Besonders dreist findet R., dass Amazon auch das Konto seiner Frau sperrte. „Man nimmt sie quasi in Sippenhaft.“


Ne man Sperrt die Adresse / die hinterlegte Bank inkl. aller Accounts die da dran hängen. Ist ja auch logisch und nicht dreist. Sonst könnte man ja einfach einen neuen Account machen und weiter ein H&M-Außenlager betreiben 

Dann noch folgendes im PCGH-Artikel:


> Für Amazon dürfte die mediale Aufarbeitung von solchen Fällen zunehmend zum Problem werden, da es den Händler nicht besonders gut dastehen lässt - zumal die Berichte immer wieder kommen.



Immer wieder? Im Artikel wird der letzte Fall auf 2013 datiert. 



> Auch die Aufarbeitung des Themas in sozialen Medien dürfte Amazon wenig ins Image passen, da die Kritik immer deutlicher wird. Perfekt ist der Ruf von Amazon in Deutschland aufgrund der harten Auseinandersetzung mit den Gewerkschaften, die bessere Entlohnung der Angestellten in den Versandzentren fordern, ohnehin nicht mehr.



Rechnen wir doch einfach mal beispielhaft mit 1 Millionen deutschen Kunden. Jetzt nehmen wir mal an es gibt 100 Fälle von Kontosperrungen, dann macht das 0,01 % der Kunden die gesperrt wurden. Das soll Amazon auch nur irgendwie stören? JEDER Händler will und wird so Kunden auf kurz oder lang los werden wollen. Es ist ganz einfach: Kunde verursacht Kosten, wenn kosten < Gewinn, dann weiter machen, sonst Beziehung kündigen. 

Warum wird denn nicht mal über andere Online-Händler wie Mindfactory oder so berichtet die Kunden nach zu häufigem nutzen des Widerrufsrecht auch sperren?

Amazons Ruf ist besser als der von vielen anderen Firmen. Bestes Beispiel sind defekte Waren: 
- Amazon: Defekt gemeldet -> nach 1-2 Tagen ein neues Gerät oder komplettes Geld zurück
- anderer Händler -> "Ja also das müssen wir erstmal für 2-3 Monate einschicken und entweder kommt es repariert zurück oder du bekommst eine kleine Gutschrift"

Was die Auseinandersetzung mit den Gewerkschaften (welche denn noch außer Verdi?) angeht, so sollte man sich mal vor Augen halten das es *ungelernte* Hilfsarbeiter sind die 10,50 € die Stunde verdienen, als Anfangsgehalt, und auch Bonis bekommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Witzig, von Ethik und Moral sprechen weil man wenig Retouren macht?? 
Gleichzeitig Produkte kaufen die unter unwürdigsten Bedingungen geschaffen, die Umwelt nachhaltig geschädigt und von Kindern zusammengebaut wurden. Aber das Gewissen bleibt rein, dank wenig Retouren.
Schon abgefahren, einige Posts hier im Thread.

Amazon sollte da noch härter vorangehen und entsprechende Kunden auch anderen Händlern melden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade zum Thema folgendes:
> Wenn der Vater ja so unschuldig ist, warum haut er dann keine Zahlen raus ala "Ich habe 500 Artikel bestellt und 100 zurück geschickt."?



Wenn Amazon so überzeugt ist, im Recht zu sein, warum benennen sie nicht konkret, welche Artikel warum „unberechtigt“ reklamiert wurden?



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ach ja stimmt, dann würde da nämlich raus kommen, dass der Vater von 5 Kindern bestimmt so 500 Artikel bestellt hat und 20-30 behalten hat.



Ach du hast nähere Informationen? Hast du dafür auch eine Quelle?



Dennisth schrieb:


> Wenn er ja wegen "zu hoher Retouren" gesperrt wurde und das nicht stimmt, dann sollte es doch ein leichtes sein es der Presse / Öffentlichkeit mitzuteilen.



Wenn Amazon ihn rechtmäßig gesperrt hat, sollte es doch ein leichtes sein, die Anschuldigungen des Kunden zu entkräften.


----------



## Flipbo219 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Amazon so überzeugt ist, im Recht zu sein, warum benennen sie nicht konkret, welche Artikel warum „unberechtigt“ reklamiert wurden?


Wie gesagt vielleicht steht Amazon da einfach drüber und möchte den Mann nicht vor aller Öffentlichkeit bloßstellen. 

Wie schon oben erwähnt könnte der Tuppes ja auch einfach sein Zeug offen legen und dann könnte er solche Diskussionen hier ja auch beseitigen. Amazon steht da nicht in der Pflicht das zu tun. Hinterher sind die dann noch der Buhmann weil die seine 'Privatsphäre' oder so nicht achten. 
Amazon verhält sich da mMn vollkommen korrekt und professionell das nicht von sich aus an die große Glocke zu hängen. 



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt vielleicht steht Amazon da einfach drüber und möchte den Mann nicht vor aller Öffentlichkeit bloßstellen.



Wieso bloßstellen? Laut Artikel weigert sich ja Amazon ja sogar gegenüber dem Kunden, genauso darzulegen, welche Artikel nun „unberechtigt“ reklamiert wurden.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Wie schon oben erwähnt könnte der Tuppes ja auch einfach sein Zeug offen legen und dann könnte er solche Diskussionen hier ja auch beseitigen.



Warum sollte er? Amazon behauptet doch er würde „unberechtigt“ reklamieren, dann soll Amazon das doch auch bitte beweisen.

Wenn ich sage, dass du ******* gebaut hast, muss ich dir das auch nachweisen und nicht du, dass du keine gebaut hast. 

Was sind denn das hier für Rechtsverstädnisse? Unschuldsvermutung ist wohl auch ein Fremdwort.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Amazon steht da nicht in der Pflicht das zu tun. Hinterher sind die dann noch der Buhmann weil die seine 'Privatsphäre' oder so nicht achten.



Welche „Privatsphäre“? Es geht doch gar nicht darum, dass sie damit an die Öffentlichkeit gehen, sondern, dass sie dem Kunden sagen, wo er doch bitten „unberechtigt“ reklamiert hat.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Amazon verhält sich da mMn vollkommen korrekt und professionell das nicht von sich aus an die große Glocke zu hängen.



Amazon verhält sich da wie immer. Heimlichtuerei und bloß keine Transparenz.


----------



## crackajack (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund wurde das Widerrufsrecht für Fernabsatzverträge eingeführt.
> 
> Schön, dass hier manche das ganze noch kritisch hinterfragen und nicht kritiklos einem globalen Wirtschaftsunternehmen hinterherlaufen, dass permanet negativ auffällt.


Nunja, eig. würde ich meinen: Amazon handelt hier schon richtig.
Warum soll ich als jemand der eben nicht zum probieren bestellt, sondern eben mit Hirn (wo ich eben einzig etwas mehr Präzision bei amazon erwarte) genau das eine Teil was ich will.
Ich zahle keine Versandkosten und verursache in der Regel auch keinen grundlosen Rückversandaufwand. Außer wenn DHL zu doof ist einem über die Hinterlegung eines Pakets zu informieren...
Die Kosten für amazon sind da, die wollen sie nicht tragen und ich habe auch keinen Bock für anderer Leute Mehraufwand die Kosten zu übernehmen, würde amazon die Kosten entsprechend anpassen.

Die Regeln und Grenzen könnte amazon aber auch transparenter machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Da man aber im Gegensatz zu einem Laden das Produkt nicht anprobieren kann, gibt es das Widerrufsrecht für Fernabsatzverträge. Im Laden kaufe ich nicht bewusst Kleidung die mir nicht passt. 

Warum soll ein Onlinekunde Kleidung abnehmen, die ihm nicht passt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



> Da man aber im Gegensatz zu einem Laden das Produkt nicht anprobieren  kann, gibt es das Widerrufsrecht für Fernabsatzverträge. Im Laden kaufe  ich nicht bewusst Kleidung die mir nicht passt.


Wobei auch dort viel schief laufen kann.Wie ist der Artikel nach dem 1. waschen oder laufen sich Schuhe noch ein?

Der Haken hier an der Diskussion ist das quasi kaum Infos vorhanden sind, sei es die Sachlage hier vom Beispiel oder wie die Lage allgemein aussieht mit den Konsumtouristen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Viele vergessen immer, dass Ladendiebstähle, Reklamationsbetrug oder andere Dinge mittelbar die Preise für uns erhöhen, wenn wir Waren bestellen oder im Laden einkaufen. Die Kosten durch die sich unflätig verhaltenden Mitbürger werden in den Preis einkalkuliert, je mehr es machen, umso teurer wird es, oder der Händler bzw. Ladenbesitzer geht pleite. Ich habe darum kein Problem damit, wenn Onlinehändler auf Basis von geführten Statistiken und Briefwechseln beliebig und nach Gutdünken Kunden sperren. Die restlichen Kunden bezahlen darum vermutlich weniger und den Mitarbeitern kann ein Konkurs erspart bleiben. Der einzelne Ausgegrenzte hat genug Alternativen.

Und natürlich legt man als Onlinehändler nicht offen, nach welchen Kriterien man Kunden bewertet, denn das ist das Erfolgsgeheimnis einer Firma, sozusagen das Know How um erfolgreich Geschäfte zu machen. Wir als Kunden haben keine Nachteile. Wir können weiterhin nach Belieben die Ware zurückgeben, zumindest solange, bis wir aus welchen Gründen auch immer keine neuen Waren mehr bekommen. Ich sehe bis heute nicht das Problem, warum man Onlinehändlern verbieten will, bestimmte Risiken nicht einzugehen? Als Vermieter überlasse ich z.B. pauschal niemals eine Wohnung an Juristen oder Lehrer. Das zeigt die Erfahrung. Das ist völlig rechtens und mein Recht auf Vertragsfreiheit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



> Viele vergessen immer, dass Ladendiebstähle, Reklamationsbetrug oder  andere Dinge mittelbar die Preise für uns erhöhen, wenn wir Waren  bestellen oder im Laden einkaufen. Die Kosten durch die sich unflätig  verhaltenden Mitbürger werden in den Preis einkalkuliert, je mehr es  machen, umso teurer wird es, oder der Händler bzw.


Genau aus solchem Grund sind die Katalog Aldis so teuer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Genau aus solchem Grund sind die Katalog Aldis so teuer


Den Inhalt verstehe ich nicht. Bedeutet das, dass dasselbe Produkt im Laden billiger ist, als online bestellt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Jepp hatte ich oft so festgestellt. Ein Teil des Aufpreises ist aber wohl der Ratenzahlung geschuldet die man dort recht leicht bekäme


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Ratenzahlung ist immer ein gutes Geschäft. Zumal die Kunden dann auch weniger retournieren


----------



## crackajack (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da man aber im Gegensatz zu einem Laden das Produkt nicht anprobieren kann, gibt es das Widerrufsrecht für Fernabsatzverträge. Im Laden kaufe ich nicht bewusst Kleidung die mir nicht passt.
> 
> Warum soll ein Onlinekunde Kleidung abnehmen, die ihm nicht passt?


Muss er ja nicht?
Wenn jemand aber andauernd (?) mit Absicht "falsch" bestellt, um sicher mehrere Sachen zurückzuschicken, dann verweigert ihm Amazon nunmal irgendwann den Service.

Amazon hat ja hier auch nicht die Rücksendung und Kontorückbuchung verweigert. Sie verweigern einfach nur dass er weiter bestellt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das selbst Zalando, die das Rücksenden aktiv bewerben, Kunden die den gesamten Katalog zum anprobieren bestellen, irgendwann raushauen, weil diese keinen Gewinn bringen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*

Hier übrigens mal ein Video von Galileo das mit ein paar netten Fakten zum Thema Retouren aufwarten kann: 
Das passiert mit unseren Retoure-Paketen | Galileo Lunch Break - YouTube

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Amazon: Erneut Bericht über Kontosperrung wegen zu hoher Retouren-Quote*



crackajack schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das selbst Zalando, die das Rücksenden aktiv bewerben, Kunden die den gesamten Katalog zum anprobieren bestellen, irgendwann raushauen, weil diese keinen Gewinn bringen.



Selbstverständlich werden die das machen. Genau wie so ziemlich alle Versender.
Natürlich nicht bei normalen Rücksendungen, die halt hin und wieder vorkommen und bei Klamotten, bei denen identische Artikel in zwei Größen bestellt werden auch nicht so schnell.

Erst recht nicht, wenn man miteinander kommuniziert. Passiert immer mal, dass Kunden Artikel dann doch nicht gefallen, ein gedachtes Geschenk doppelt ist, ein T-Shirt nicht richtig sitzt oder im Katalog anders ausgesehen hat usw

Aber es gibt halt nunmal wirklich viele (und leider immer mehr) Kunden, die recht dreist sind. Gerade im Bekleidungsbereich werden gerne mal alle Etiketten abgerissen, bei anderen Artikeln die Verpackung entsorgt oder die Ware eindeutig genutzt.
Da man die Kunden nicht verlieren möchte und sich gerade Kritik schneller verbreitet, wird das oft geschluckt. Auch bei teuren Artikeln. Aber halt eben nur eine gewisse Zeit lang und so lange es im Rahmen bleibt.

Ich hatte vor rund 10 Jahren mal die Ehre, bei einer Führung durch das damalige neueröffnete Otto-Lager dabei sein zu dürfen. Dort wurden an einem Tag auch viele Vorträge gehalten unter den Rednern und Gästen waren neben hochrangigen Otto-Mitarbeitern auch die Geschäftsführer von Ebay, Amazon, Klingel, Bader, Schwab usw.

Bei Abendessen hat man da schon viele interessante Einblicke bekommen und der Tenor war eigentlich was das Thema angeht, überall gleich. Solche Kunden braucht niemand.

Artikel wie der oben verlinkte oder Berichte von wildfremden Leuten in irgendwelchen Foren suggerieren natürlich schnell, dass der Versandhändler den Hals nicht voll bekommt, aber da geht es nicht um normales Retournieren oder um Sendungen, die zur Auswahl geschickt werden.

--
Btw Amazon: Was Steuervermeidung angeht ist eine Sache. Finde ich auch nicht gut und diese Möglichkeiten sollten gestoppt werden (nutzen nämlich auch andere Unternehmen). Aber die Löhne empfinde ich zwar nicht als üppig, aber bevor da der "Tarif für den Einzelhandel" angewendet wird, sollte dieser besser mal flächendeckend im Einzelhandel selbst verpflichtend werden 

Da wird immer so getan, als wenn ungelernte Amazon-Lagerarbeiter mit ihren 10-12 Euro/Stunde ganz arme Schweine wären und deshalb unbedingt nach Einzelhandelstarif bezahlt werden sollten, aber über die Bäckereifachverkäuferin oder die Kassiererin mit ihren 8,50-10€ Brutto/Stunde redet niemand.

Ist wie bei den Lokführern damals: 2500€ brutto bei deeeeer Verantwortung ist viel zu wenig musste sich dann ein Reisebusfahrer anhören, der 1600€ bekommt.


----------

